# Auf Ewig!



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Also, hier meine Geschichte:

*Auf Ewig*!ewig!ewig!ewig​
Er rezitierte langsam die Beschwörungsformel. 
Der Raum war riesig, und sah aus wie ein professioneles Labor, gross, aber trotzdem randvoll mit Geräten, Elexieren, und Leichenteilen.
Etwas weiter entfernt, in den dunklen Ecken, hörte man etwas brodeln.
Die Luft stank nach Schwefel, Rauchwolken flogen durch die Luft, und eine fünfergruppe Gargoyles bewachte die Eingänge.
Diese grossen Steinkreaturen sahen aus wie unglaublich hässliche Vögel, spitze Zähne ragten aus ihren Schnabeln.
Die Leiche, die vor ihm lag, stammte frisch vom Friedhof, und war nur schwach verwest.
2 grosse Kobolde brachten ihm ein Glas Wasser, das er mit einem Schluck austrank.
Dann schloss er die Augen, sagte den letzten Satz der Formel. 
Das Licht ging plötzlich aus.
Etwas begann zu sirren, die Leiche zuckte.
Bewegte sich... 
“Nar`uwanar laset! Stehe auf und diene deinem Meister”
Der Untote, in dessen Zuegen man eine Frau erkannte, nickte. 
“Ja...Meister Nurtok.”
...

Der Tag fing gut an.
Seine Diener, drei grossgewachsene Utursa in prächtigem blauem Federkleid, servierten Nurtok das Essen, und er entliess die beiden.
Dies waren Dämonen mittleren Ranges, die schnell, flink, und vergleichsweise gross waren.
Er war alleine im Raum, die beiden Wachgargoyls ausgenommen. 
Er betrachtete sich im Spiegel: Seine langen, weissen Haare sollte er demnächst endlich etwas pflegen... 
Der alte Magier und Magister in Nekromantie hatte keine Feinde, und doch machte er sich um eins immer und immer wieder Sorgen: Attentäter.
Er versuchte sich zu entspannen und lies sich von einer Wiederbelebten, früher Stadtbekannten Musikerin auf der Harfe etwas vorspielen.
Die Musik klang schön, wundervoll. Er genoss jeden Moment und sein Blick verschwamm...
Doch was war das? Hatte er gerade ein Zucken vernommen?
Nein, fallscher Alarm...Oder war das ein Eindringling? 
Er rief einen der Gargoyles herbei, und liess ihn den Raum durchsuchen.
Um sich ablenken zu lassen, ging er in seinen Privaten Saal.
Es war ein Meisterwerk der Baukunst, hunderte Diener hatten es erbaut und auf zauberhafte Weise verziert.
Die Decke war aus massiven Marmor, der von erfahrener Hand geschliffen wurde.
Er lies sich in den Sessel fallen, der kunstvoll gewebt wurde von unirdischen Wesen, die Muster zeigten wundervolle Blumen aus Gold und Platin.
Ein Blauhautiges, menschenähnliches Wesen mit langen, Schwarzen Haaren, die zu einem Zopf gebunden wurden kam herbei.
"Ahh, Jizad. Da bist du auch.", begrüsste er den Dschinni
Um diesen herum zeichnete Nurtok ein Bann-Pentagram, dann begann er einen Abbruchszauber.
“Lea`faz`artum! Macht entschwindet, Willen entfacht! Mar`dunak! Erwache!”
Der Dschinni schaute sich überrascht um, sah, das er unmöglich entkommen konnte.
“Was willst du Hexer? Ich erfuelle dir jeden Wunsch, beantworte jede Frage, wenn du mich aus dieser Welt entlaesst! Bitte!"
Seine Stimme klang schrill, fast kreischend, doch die Intillegenz dieser Wesen war nicht zu unterschaetzen.
“Ich will ein wenig plaudern, mein kleiner Gefangener. Nur eine Frage.”
Nach einer langen schilderung der Frage, antwortete der Dschinni.
“Nein. Auch dies ist uns Hohen Wesen nicht moeglich. Der Tod ist unumgehbar. Ausserdem wissen wir in unserer Dimension nichts von den Toten Menschen, zumindestens stimmte das vor 30 Jahren, als ich meiner Welt entrissen wurde, von euch, Folterer.
Wütend lies Nurtok den armen Geist Pulverisieren.
Er versuchte schon seit Jahrzehnten den Tod zu erforschen, und ihn möglicherweise zu besiegen.
Vergebens.
...

Oh nein!
Der Wecker klingelte.
Schnell stand Ridalos auf, und zog sich geschwind an, kämte seine kurzen, hellorangenen Haare und ging aus dem Zimmer.
Er wollte jedeglichen Kontakt mit Zimmergenossen vermeiden, und ging Richtung Trainingsraum, voch vergebens
Ein schwarzhaariges Mädchen, die 17 Jährige Nashia, ging vorbei, und schaute ihn dabei verächtlich an.
Ridalos schaute wütend weg, sie hatte ihm schon immer das Leben schwer gemacht, und war auch noch Klassenbeste.
Hinter ihm hörte er sie flüstern "Ein hoffnungsloser Fall von Unfähigkeit", worauf ein Kichern folgte.

Verzweifelt sass Ridalos in der Klasse der Magicumschule, seine Kameraden waren längst fertig.
Es war ein kleiner Raum, auf den Wänden standen Formeln, und der Boden wurde von Bannkreisen und Amuleten geziert.
Er versuchte schon seit Stunden, einen Uturasa zu beschwören, aber er scheiterte kläglich.
Sein Gefährte, ein Kobold, schaute mit glasigen Augen zu.
Verdammte Zauberei!
Ridalos trat sein Tisch voller wut.
Ridalos konnte einfach nichts dafuer. Er war unfähig, und seinen Ersten Kobold beschwor er erst mit 20, was 3 Jahre später als normal war. Seine Kammeraden lachten ihn immer aus, und er war der einzige in der Umgebung, der sich anstrengen musste, um zu überleben.
Ausserdem... er wollte nicht darüber sprechen, aber er spührte Abneigung gegenüber Magie, Beschwörung und Nekromantie.
Er war ein Aussenseiter.
Und als solcher...konnte er schlecht ueberleben, wurde ihm immer schon gesagt.
Er seufzte, sammelte wieder Kraft und blickte entschlossen nach Vorne.
Da er auch weiterhin nichts schaffte, aber seine Kräfte ausgezergt waren, ging er zur Mittagspause.
...
Auf den Strassen herrschre totenstille.
Obwohl gerade die siebente Zeiteinheit schlug, war es unglaublich hell, was daran lag, dass die ganze Stadt von gefangenen Feebolden, winzigen beflügelten Wesen, belichtet wurde. 
Diese wurden einfach in Glaskugeln gesperrt, da ihre Flügel gespenstisch violett leuchteten.
Untote, Kobolde und Uturasa rasten durch die Stadt, um Erledigungen zu machen, und Gargoyls bewachten die Tore zu den riesigen Bauten, in denen die Menschen wohnten.
Hier und da sah man Baustellen, an denen Wiederbelebte Ghuls, kleine, stinkende Kobolde und mächtige, Vogelechsenähnliche Uturasa unter aufsicht von Dschinni prächtige Schlösser für ihre Unterdrücker errichteten.
Überall patroullirten riesige Wassergeister und Afriten, die Wächter der Ordnung, unbestechlich und unverfehlbar, ausserdem ziemlich stark.
Ein Riesiger Unklassifizierter Dämon, von Narben übersaeht, mit blaulicher Haut und Stacheln im Rücken, schleppte Leichen hinter sich, die fuer Magier besorgt wurden.
Und Nurtok erwartete eine Sonderlieferung.

An der Tuer klopfte es, und Nurtok schaute vorsichtig hinaus.
Keine Gefahr.
Er öffnete die Tuer, und lies seinen Kollegen hinein.
Magister Arton, ein Magier von ca 70 Jahren, dessen blendend rote Haare und blasse Haut ihm ein fremdartiges Aussehen gaben, war ein Befürworter der Meinung, dass der Tod genau so wie alle Unbequehmlichkeiten mit der richtigen Methode umgangen werden konnte, und half Nurtok bei seinen Studien.
“Ich grüsse euch, geehrter Arthon. Folgen sie mir bitte”
Mit einem Fingerschnippen befahl er seinen Dienern zwei Kaffee zu bringen.
Als sie dann an einem Tisch sassen, begann wieder mal eine Diskussion.
Nach einiger Zeit wurde dieser Laut...
“Oh meine Guete, Arthon! Ich hab ihnen Tausend mal gesagt, es gibt keinen Lebenstrank, es wurden schon alle Element-Kombinationen ausprobiert!”
“Aber meinen sie nicht, das es noch unbekannte gibt?
So wie im Jahre 13763, als die Leute annahmen, es gaebe nur 32847 Typen Lebewesen, die man beschwören kann? 
Jetzt gibt es 40034 Registrierte, und jedes Jahr werden neue entdeckt. Laut der Darnatischen Theorie...”
“Das bleibt eine Theorie! Ich denke, da hilftt und angewandte Magie mehr.
Ein bissher unbekannter Bann, eine bindung der Seele an den Körper!”
“ Der Begriff Seele, ist aber ziemlich umstritten. Es gibt keine Beweise ihrer Existenz!”
“Das wurde von Untoten im Jahre 3000 auch behauptet!
Egal, ich habe heute mit einem Dschinni geredet.
Er meinte, er kennt keine Methoden. Aber ich habe ihm freien Willen gegeben, das heisst er konnte lügen.”
Plötzlich, von einem Lidschlag auf den anderen, veränderte sich der Blick von Nurtok, seine Hände begannen zu zittern, und ein Schweisstropfen rann ihm die Stirn hinunter.
“Wa..was haben sie, Nurtok!?”
“Eine Geniale Idee.”
Der Gesichtsausdruck des Magiers veränderte sich weiter, und man sah ein verzerrtes Grinsendes Gesicht eines Irren.
--
In der Kneipe “Zum lachenden Fisch” ging Harvest, seines Zeichens Barkeeper und Geschichtenerzaehler seinem Alltag nach.
Die Leute lachten, tranken und entspannten sich nach einem langen Arbeitstag, der zwar von Maschienen erleichtert wurde, aber einiges an Menschenkraft erforderte.
Die Gäste hatten schon einiges an Alkohol getrunken, und begannen die neusten Geschichten zu erzählen, die von Verschiedenen Geistern, Zombies und von den Zauberern erzaehlten, die diese Wesen befehligten , und auf dem Berg lebten.
Komischerweise konnte man diese Gebiet nicht durch Sateliten beobachten, etwas verhinderte die sicht von oben , und auch die Erkundungsflieger, die mit neuster Aeonen-Technologie ausgestattet waren, verschwanden spurlos in den Gebieten.
“Ich sags euch Leute, vorgestern ging ich gerade am Friedhof im 36 Bezirk vorbei, es war so um 23 Uhr, als ich ein unbekanntes Wesen, ca 2.5 Meter gross entdeckte! Es bewegte sich viel schneller als ich, ich konnte es schlecht erkennen, aber ich bemerkte, das es einige Leichen hinter sich schleifte! Ich glaube ihr wisst was ich damit andeute, und in welche Richtung es verschwand!”,
erzählte Harvest.
“Klar, wir wissen alle das du gestern ein Paar Becher zu viel getrunken hast” lachte einer der Gäste, worauf auch alle anderen in schallendes Gelächter ausbrachen.

--- 

“Du bist Verrückt! Das KANN nicht klappen!”
“Wer hier ist Irre?! Wir versuchen seit Jahrzehnten das Geheimniss des Lebens zu finden, und nun kneifst du?!”, kreischte Nurtok.
Arton zweifelte bereits mehrmals an dem Verstand von Nurtok. 
Seine Laune veränderte sich schlagartig von Minute zur anderen.
Trotz allem folgte Arton ihm schnellen Schritten in sein Arbeitszimmer.
Auf dem Boden stand bereits ein Bann-Pentagramm, das keinen rein- oder rauslies, und drinnen lag eine bereits ältere Leiche.
Nurtok stellte seine Wachgargoyls auf und begann einen Bannkreis zu machen, während Arton eilig die 
Ritualkerzen aufstellte und stark duftendes Lavendelrauchwerk bereitmachte.
Als erstes führten sie die schon so oft gemachte und bekannte Wiederbelebungszeremonie aus.
“Arutan les avean! Draz nurtok kartak nemes”
Ashmås let M&#729;ashar!”
rezitierte Nurtok, Rauichwolken begannen aufzusteigen.
"Azrodar!"
Die Luft begann in diesem Augenblick nach Schwefel zu stinken.
Als er weitere Strophen las, hörte man ein Rauschen - die Leiche bewegste sich langsam...
“Nar`uwanar laset! Stehe auf und diene deinem Meister”
Der Untote nickte knapp. 
“Ja...Meister Nurtok.

Arton wechselte ein letztes mal den Blick mit Nurtok, dann reichte er ihm ein Amulett, und schaute weiter zu.
Schweisstropfen fielen auf den Boden, und liessen ein leises Geräusch erklingen.

“Lea`faz`artum! Macht entschwindet, Willen entfacht! Nar`uwanar! Erwache!”

Stille.
Angespannt schauten die beiden Magier auf den Untoten, und wurden von grellem Licht geblendet.
Eine Riesige Welle Kraft ging durch den Raum, und sehr langsam hob der Untote den Kopf.
Arton bemerkte eine kleine veränderung im Blick des Zombies, wollte schreien, als er seine Bewegungen sah.
Siegessicher schaute Nurtok zu Arton, welcher erschrocken neben ihm stand , wischte ein paar Fussel von dessen Jackett...
... und bemerkte das Loch in Seiner Jacke...
...und seiner Brust.
In diesem Augenblick wurde um Arton alles schwarz, als ein weiterer Schlag seinen Hinterkopf traff.
Schockiert wischte Nurtock die Gehirnteile aus seinem Gesicht, und brüllte seinen Gargoyles heisser einen Befehl, jedegliche Gefahr zu beseitigen, da er selbst niemanden entdecken konnte.
Plötzlich merkte er, dass das Bann-Pentagramm zerstört war.
Mit blossem Auge sah man die Stelle, wo zwei unglaubliche Kräfte aufeinendergeprallt haben, funken sprangen durch die Luft, und gaben dem Raum einene unheimliche, rötliche Beleuchtung.
Ein leises Geräusch , ein leises knacken, als breche Holz, liess ihn merken, das ein...zwei...alle seine Gargoyles nichtmehr exestierten.
NEIN! Er wollte nicht von seinem DIENER sterben! 
Er wollte noch LEBEN!

Tränen der Wut tropften ihm vom Gesicht, als er aus dem Raum lief und dabei über seine Schuhe stolperte und er auf die Strasse fiel.
Er merkte das das Wesen, das er zum Leben erweckt hat, ihn beinahe eingeholt hatte, und in diesem Augenblick traf ihn ein Schlag, tausende Sterne sprangen ihm vor den Augen.
Beinahe bewusstlos merkte er die Gestallt, völlig in Fetzen gekleidet, sie entblösste ein diabolisches Lächeln, und diesmal hatte sie ein Messer in der Hand.
Ihr Blick veränderte sich kurz, spiegelte unglaublichen Schmerz dar, doch dann kam das hasserfüllte Grinsen wieder, und liess Nurtok zusammenzucken. 
Als er sich schon mit dem Leben verabschieden wollte, sah er, dass der Untote sich das Messer ins Herz rammte.



Ridalos ging durch die menschenleere Stadt, in Gedanken versunken.
Kampflos aufgeben war keine Option, doch er hatte sein ganzes Leben vergeblich gekämpft.
Wie gern er seinen Peinigern heimgezahlt hätte...
Für die meisten Zauberer war das wie eine Utopie, doch es blieb eine kalte Geselltschaft, in der jeder für sich war.
Famillien waren nur Zweckgemeinschaften, um an Macht zu kommen, und meistens wurden sowieso keine Gegründet, es blieb alles ein Abenteuer. 
Und ab dem erreichen von 22 Jahren war jeder auf sich gestellt... nur noch 1 Jahr... der Gedanke tat Ridalos weh.

Der Boden unter seinen Beiden gab nach, eine Welle Schmerz überkam ihn, als er auf dem Boden ankam.
Hastig stand er auf, und wischte die Bluttropfen von der Stirn.
Langsam schaute er sich um, und zuckte zusammen.

---
Keuchend sprang Nurtok auf, und merkte, dass er nicht alleine war.
Finster schaute er sich nochmal um, um sicherzustellen, dass das nicht doch ein Traum war. 
Seine Miene verfinsterte noch weiter, und er fragte den jungen Mann, der für einen kurzen Moment erschrocken schien, aber sich wieder rasch zusammenreisste “Hallo...Wie lange bin ich bewusstlos gewesen. Wer bist du?”
“Nur wenige Stunden, seit ich sie gefunden hab. Ich bin Ridalos, Adept der Magicumschule.”
“Ich danke dir. Komm rein, ich möchte dich auf eine Tasse Tee einladen. Was macht ein Magier alleine auf der Strasse? Wo sind deine Diener? Fragen über fragen. Und ich schätze ich bin dir auch einige Antworten schuldig.”

Wenig später sassen sie bei Nurtok, ein Utursa brachte zwei Porzelantassen und eine Teekanne.
Als er sich mit einem Verbeugen entfernte, meinte Nurtok 
"Also, wenn du nichts dagegen hast, möchte ich zuerst mehr über dich erfahren"
Verlegen rutschte Ridalos auf seinem Sessel, antwortete aber schliesslich.
“Wie ich schon sagte, lerne ich auf der Magicumschule, und bin 21.
Meine Eltern kenne ich nicht, aber das nächste Jahr werde ich noch bei der Schule wohnen, danach... “ er verstummte abrupt. "Was kommt eigentlich danach?" fragte er sich selber bitter.
Verwundert fragte Nurtok.
“Stimmt etwas nicht? Freust du dich nicht auf ein langes sorgenfreies Leben?”
Ridalos versuchte ruhig zu wirken, scheiterte aber daran, seine Lippen waren trocken und er kniff sie zusammen.
“Ich... komme nicht sehr gut voran, um es so zu sagen. Und ich glaube nicht, das ich es schaffen werde, Diener zu beschwören, die mir ein 'Sorgenfreies' Leben geben.
Ich ekle mich vor ihnen. Sie gehoeren nicht hierher”
Nurtok schien immer mehr verwundert, seine Züge wurde weicher.
“Ich dachte immer, es gäbe keine Leute, die Magie nicht verstehen... Magie und Diener sind ein Segen, wieso Akzeptierst du ihn nicht?”
Ridalos wurde ganz ruhig, sein Blick zeigte Trauer.
“Dadurch werden die Menschen immer Abgekapselter.
Wenn sie alles so kriegen, brauchen sie keine Kommunikation. 
Sie werden immer kälter, und egoistischer.
Wann haben sie zuletzt mit jemanden gesprochen, mit jemandem Zeit verbracht ohne daraus Gewinn zu ziehen?”

Der Gesichtsausdruck von Nurtok spiegelte nur noch Verwunderung dar.
“Und...bist du der einzige dem es so geht? Nicht wirklich, oder?”
“Nein. Es gibt mehr Jugendlich, die eine genauso schlimme Zukunft erwartet. Sie werden von ihren Mitschülern ausgelacht, und keiner wird helfen.
Ist etwas los? Geht es ihnen nicht Gut?” 
Ridalos Stimme hatte etwas trauriges, aber auch Spöttisches in sich.
Der alte Mann lächelte grimmig “ Nichts, bis auf die Tatsache, dass du gerade mein Weltbild zerstört hast.”
Ein bitteres grinsen entwich Ridolos.
“Und was ist mit ihnen passiert, werter Nurtok? Man liegt ja nicht so einfach mal bewusstlos auf der Strasse. Ich würde auch gerne ihre Geschichte hören.
Nurtok seufzte.
“Ich habe einen schlimmen Fehler begangen. Einen, der mich fast das Leben kostete, einen der einen Guten Freund von mir nahm.''
Er schluckte schwer.
''Bisher hatte ich Angst vor dem Tod. Jetzt noch mehr. Oder eher vor dem unbekannten, aber ich sollte alles nacheinander Erzählen.”
Er nahm einen grossen Schluck Tee, atmete tief ein, und begann seine Erzählung.
Als er schliesslich fertig war, nickte Ridolas nur ernst.
“Wie ich schon sagte, die Untoten gehören nicht in unsere Welt. Ich weiss sehr wenig über sie, doch wie auch. Die eitelkeit der Menschen lässt sie nicht darüber etwas herausfinden, es sind schliesslich ihre Sklaven.”
'Sklaven' sprach er mit solch einer Abscheu aus, dass es den Alten Mann kurz fröstelte.
Nurtok seufzte. 
“Ich bereue es. Ich bin mir sicher, das Geschöpf würde mir sowieso nichts verraten. Es wurde lange geknechtet, und hat Schmerzen empfunden, wieso sollte es mir etwas beibringen?”
“Was wäre, wenn jemand, der darauf vorbereitet war wiederbelebt wird?” fragte Ridolas mit einem Blick, der sich irgendwie von seinem normalen unterscheidete, und ein wenig Angsteinflössend war.
Der Magier lächelte nur Grimmig
“Wer wäre schon dazu bereit. Ausserdem wuerde man mich für solche Forschungen hinrichten”
Minuten verstrichen, keiner von beiden sagte ein Wort. 
Schliesslich hob der Junge langsam seinen Kopf “Wenn ich sterbe, wäre mir das Recht. Ich will nicht in die Vergessenheit verschwinden.”
Man sah es dem alten, weissharigen Mann an, das er geschockt war.
"Nein. Das ist zu riskant..."


Erst einige Minuten später sagte Ridalos wieder etwas.
"Tut mir leid, ich... aber ich hab mich entschieden, und ich habe sowieso nichts zu verlieren..
Ich bin einfach Verzweifelt."
Nurtok nickte.
Ein Gefühl, das er nie kannte, ergriff Besitz über ihn.
Zum ersten Mal seit Ewigkeiten lächelte er freundlich.
"Deine Zukunft wird nicht so düster wie du es dir vorstellst.
Möchtest du bei mir wohnen? Hier würde dir nichts zustossen. Hier bist du in Sicherheit.
Ich sehne mich nach Menschlicher Gesellschaft, denn wie du es sagtest leben wir in einsamkeit."
Diese Worte rissen Ridalos aus seinen Gedanken.
Gerade eben dachte er nach, was mit ihm wohl wird, und versank in Selbstmittleid, doch jetzt war er einfach nur verwundert.
Dann formte sich auch auf seinen Lippen ein Lächeln, und er nickte dankbar.
''Ich werde ihnen keine Last sein, danke''

Die nächsten Wochen verliefen mehr oder minder Unscheinbar.
Nurtok wirkte immernoch niedergeschlagen, aber der Kontakt zu Ridalos munterte ihn auf, und er war Glücklich, nach dem Geschehenen nicht allein seinen Ängsten ausgesetzt zu werden.
Auch Ridalos blüehte Förmlich auf, und versuchte dem alten Magier wo auch immer es ging zu helfen.
Nur Abends, als er alleine im Bett lag, kamen die dunklen Erinnerungen wieder. 
Die Verzweiflung, das Unbekannte, was passieren wird, wenn Nurtok nicht mehr da ist.
Schon mehrmals entdeckte ihn Nurtok am Morgen kauernd unter der Decke.
Er hatte sich vorgenommen mit ihm darüber zu sprechen, doch er wollte keine seiner Wunden auffrischen, in dem er nachhackte.
Langsam wurde der Junge auch ruhiger, die väterliche Zuneigung des Alten Mannes gab ihm die Geborgenheit, die er nie hatte.

Es war ein warmer Herbstabend, und draussen wurde es langsam dunkel.
Da Ridalos in seinem Zimmer gerade ein Buch aus dem 24 Jahrhundert las, das er in der riesigen, verlassenen Bibliothek der Stadt, einem der letzten Relikte seines Zeitalters, gefunden hat, konnte Nurtok alles vorbereiten.
Denn der nächste Tag sollte gefeiert werden: der 22 Geburtstag von Ridalos, der somit die Volljährigkeit erreichen sollte.
Bester Laune dekorierte der alte Mann, der Heute mal nicht seine graue Robbe, sondern einen Festtagsanzug von Ridalos Lieblingsfarbe, Rot, anhatte, in dem er aber ziemlich ungeschickt aussah, den grossen Esstisch mit Kerzen, und verteilte das Besteck.
Morgen wollte er den Jungen mit dem Essen auch überraschen: Seit Wochen hatte er schon heimlich geübt, und schaffte jetzt komplett ohne der Hilfe seines Hauskobolds ein leckeres Omlett zuzubereiten, mit Wurst, Tomaten und Käse, wie es sich gehoert.
Als Krönung sollte auch das Geschenk kommen:
Nurtok streichelte liebevoll über das Holzmodell, das er selber geschlitzt hatte, und das ein Auto darstellen sollte - Er wusste, das Ridalos in den ganzen Altmodischen Kram vernarrt war.

Dieser war hatte gerade ein Kapitel über die damalige Industrie fertiggelesen, und sass still nachdenkend auf seinem Bett.
Wieso schafften es die Leute heute nicht? Damals mussten die Menschen grössteils auch nur Mascheienen bedienen, wozu sind dann die Geister-Sklaven jetzt?
Geister-Sklaven…sind das auch nur Wesen, die denken und fühlen?
Ridalos war geneigt dazu, nein zu sagen, allein aus dem Grund das sie so aussehen wie Monster…doch irgendetwas sagte ihm, dass das nicht stimmte.

Plötzlich flatterte ihm ein Windstoss entgegen…ganz leicht, hauchzart…
Doch auch dies liess den Jungen aufschrecken-er wusste, das das Fenster geschlossen war!
Im Raum war nichts zu sehen…er zündete die Taschenlampe an, konnte aber trotzdem nichts entdecken.
Wieder berührte ihn ein Windstoss , dismal stärker.
Verzweifelt drehte sich Ridalos um und sah ein zu einer Grimasse verzerrtes Gesicht in der Luft, darunter formte sich langsam der Hals…
Ein Schock durchfuhr Ridalos, er sprang mehrere Schritte zurück und hiel sich nur knapp davon ab zu schreien und in Panik zu geraten.
Von einem solchen Wesen hatte er noch nie gehört, und naben der Angst vor dieser Bedrohung, die offensichtlich war, zerrte ihn auch die Angst vor dem Unbekannten…
Was war es? Was wollte es?
Eindeutig war, dass es Angriffslustig war, denn das bösartige Lachen war unverkennbar.
Als das Wesen, das scheinbar aus Luft manifestiert wurde , die ersten Worte sagte, war es Sicher :“Ich werde dich Töten! Ihr beiden werdet uns uns nicht aufhalten.'' 
Die Stimme klang gleichzeitig so weit und so nah, sie klang wärmend, und doch so kalt, sie schien aus mehreren Tausenden Munden zu kommen, und trotzdem wie eine.
Pure Panik machte sich in Ridalos breit, nach all dem was ihm zustiess hatte er sich nie so schrecklich Gefühlt, und er konnte nicht schreien, da er vor Angst gelähmt wurde.
Wie Feuer und Eis haben alle Ereignisse und Entscheidungen des Schicksals auf ihn eingeschlagen, zerkratzten ihn und liessen ihn Glühen, 
Schmerzten ihm und versuchten ihn zu biegen, und wieder einmal schüttete das Leben ihm einen Eimer kaltes Wasser ins Gesicht.
Doch wo die Meisten zerbrachen, den Druck und die Schicksalsschläge nicht aushielen, im Feuer verbrannten oder im Wasser ertranken, erwartete Ridalos ein anderer Weg.
Wie Metall, das von der Gefahr geschmiedet und von der Angst gehärtet wurde, 
Um Stahl zu werden, erwachte ein neues Gefühl ihn Ridalos.
Eine Wärme durchfuhr ihn, er konnte sich wieder bewegen, und sein Blick wurde härter, zeigte Wut, er war nicht mehr der Fliehende, er wollte nicht mehr Agnst haben, und er wollte sich nicht mehr unterdrücken lassen…
Gerade noch drückte sein Blick Angst aus, doch nun war nur noch eins zu sehen: Hass.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Laut klopfte sein Herz, als er nach seinem Taschemesser griff, und es mit einem Lauten klicken aufmachte.
Es war aussichtslos, doch das Interessierte ihn nicht, er war vollkommen darauf versessen, dass Wesen zu verletzen, das Blut zu spühren..
Vorsichtslos näherte er sich dem Monster, das jetzt vollständig vor ihm stand, und es schien im entferntesten an einen Afriten erinnern, und trotzdem schien es das genaue Gegenteil zu sein.
In diesem Moment veränderte sich der Blickwinkel von Ridalos, 
jetzt  war alles ausser dem Gegner grau, schien unwirklirklich, blass und weit, 
doch sein Gegenüber, jede Faser, jede kleine Bewegung war deutlich zu sehen,
und die Zeit schien unglaublich langsam zu vergehen, wie in einem Alptraum. 
Mit einem wutverzerrtem Blick schallte sein Gegner vor, 
doch Ridalos schien alle Zeit der Welt zu haben, um ausweichen.
Ein Luftstoss berührte ihn ganz leicht, als die riesige krallenhand an ihm vorbeizischte, er wollte siegssicher Lächeln, und bemerkte in dem Moment den Blick des Angreifers.
Einen kurzen Moment lang fühlte er unglaubliche Kälte, dann spürte er einen Druck im Brustbereich.
Konnte es sein, dass der Gegner so schnell war, und noch einen Angriff ausfuehrte? Nein!
Während dem Jungen Gedanken durch den Kopf gingen, 
merkte er dass er abhob, und wie in Zeitluppe sich vom Peiniger bewegte, 
dann  sah er, dass dieser ihn gar nicht berührt hatte.
Jetzt war er sicher: er wurde von einem mächtigen Luftstoss weggestossen&#8230; 
Der Aufprall erfolgte wenige Sekunden später, und schlug den Kleiderschrank, der an der Wand stand in Splitter.
Langsam flogen vor Ridalos Augen tausende Holzteile vorbei, 
ein lautes Krachen erreichte seine Ohren, und dann bewegte sich der Boden auf ihn zu.
Erst jetzt spürte er wieder seine Hände, versuchte den zweiten Aufprall abzufangen, doch er war zu langsam, er hörte ein Knacken, als sein Gesicht den Boden berührte.
Kurz wurde alles Rot um ihn, doch dann kamm er wieder zu sich und fühlte mit einem Mal den Schmerz, seine gebrochene Nase und die Wunden am Rücken, die Holzsplitter in seinem Körper, und rang um Luft.

Nurtok war gerade mit dem Kochen fertig, und packte in Gedanken versunken sein kleines Geschenk in Hellrotes Papier ein. 
Seit er Ridalos bei sich aufgenommen hatte genoss er sein Leben, es hatte alles einen Sinn, und er hat nie Einsamkeit gefühlt.
Kurz schloss er die Augen, und erinnerte sich an den Tag, doch dann versuchte er es wieder zu verdrängen. 
Die Vergangenheit drückte noch auf ihm, er erinnerte sich voller Trauer an Arton, seinen leeren Blick, als er das Wesen, das er beschworen hatte nicht Kontrollieren konnte&#8230;
Doch etwas riss ihn aus seinen Gedanken&#8230;ein lautes Geräusch&#8230; ein Krachen... oder nicht?
RUMS!
Jetzt war er sich sicher, dass es aus Ridalos Zimmer kam.
Was hat er schon wieder angestellt? 
Etwas gereizt ging er in den 2ten Stock, um nachzuschauen.

Wieder verschwamm der Blick von Ridalos, als er bewegungslos auf dem Boden lag, 
doch diesmal war dies nur eine Reaktion auf die Pein&#8230;er sah Bluttropfen fallen, und merkte das er in einer Blutlache lag.
Wozu hat er überhaupt gelebt, und gekämpft, wenn alles so enden wird?
Wieso hat er es versucht, wenn es so aussichtslos war?
Warum konnte er nicht einfach schmerzlos sterben?
Weshalb&#8230;musste jetzt Nurtok diese Qual erleiden&#8230;
Das war alles so unreal, so lächerlich&#8230;ein Unbekanntes Wesen, das sich einfach aus der Luft manifestiert, und ihn ohne Körperlicher Berührung wegpustet.
Nurtok! 
Nurtok. 
Nurtok&#8230;

&#8220;Meine Aufgabe ist gleich zuende.&#8221; War das letzte, was er hörte, als er einen Druck um Rückenbereich spuehrte, und alles schwarz wurde.


PLATSCH.
Tropfen.
Warme Tropfen.
Rote, Warme Tropfen.
Wie in einem Traum spührte Ridalos, wie etwas angenehm warmes auf ihn niederprasselte.
In diesem Zustand war er absolut nicht dazu geneigt etwas zu denken, und trotzdem wusste er, dass das Blutpartikel waren.
Von Blau zu Weiss über Grün und Violett, die Welt um ihn tanzte in Tausenden ständig wechselnden Farbtönen, und Ridalos beobachtete es fasziniert, entdeckte verworrene Muster, Sterne, Kreise, Tiere und Gesichter.
Lautes Lachen, das noch lange in der Luft sirrte, entsprang seiner Kehle.
Die Roten Blutflecken, blieben zuerst in der Luft stehen, um sich dann umeinanderzudrehen... und bildeten einen Fisch?
"Woher kommt er bloss?" dachte Ridalos, als ihm klar wurde, dass er ihn schon mal sah.
In diesem Augenblick begann sich sein Blickwinkel zu ändern und er versuchte zu schreien, bekam aber keinen Ton raus, wie in einem Alptraum, verstummte er einfach.
Als er kurz Blinzelte, waren die Farbflecken verschwunden, doch nun sah er etwas anderes vor sich.

Kinder, die zufrieden Ball spielten, und dabei immer wieder etwas mit Zaubern nachhalfen.
Ein Junge, der gerade mit einem gelungenen Luftstoss einen Ball ins Ziel beförderte, und tosenden Applaus bekamm.
Dann zuckte Ridalos wieder mit den Wimpern, und wie in einem Film begann sich sein Blickfeld zu verschieben.
Ein blondes Kind, weinend danebensitzend, konnte er nun sehen.
Etwas lies Ridalos zusammenzucken, lies ihn Mitleid und Rrauer empfinden, etwas was er nur selten spührte.
Umso mehr freute ihn zu sehen, wie ein alter Magier das Kind tröstete, und mit ihm zusammen an den nahen Teich ging.
Ganz ohne magischem einfluss Angelten sie den Abend durch, und der Junge freute sich ungeheuer, als er diesen Fisch aus dem Wasser zog.

Mehrere Augenblicke fühlte Ridalos ein kribbeln, dann veränderte sich seine Sicht wieder, und er sass keuchend inmitten des Farbenwirrwars.
Er versuchte sich zu erinnern, was grade passierte, wo er ist, doch seine Augen verfolgten bereits die tanzenden Punkte, und er verfiel wieder in den Gedanken-und Zeitlosen Zustand, bis sich wieder etwas ragte.
Diesmal namen die tropfen die Form einer Flamme an, und Ridalos fühlte einen kalten Schauer.
Wieder wollte er schreien, als sich sein Blickfeld änderte, und wieder kam kein Laut heraus.

Er sah eine Riesige Wiese, und dahinter ein für Kardoras typisch düster gebautes Haus, eine Magicumschule.
Mitten auf der Wiese spielten Kinder mit einer Katze, alle wollten sie haben, denn sie haben soetwas noch nie gesehen.
Scheinbar genoss das weissfarbige Fellknaeuel die Aufmerksamkeit, doch am meisten merkte man dessen Interesse an einem eher zierlich gebautem Jungen mit Goldblonden Locken.
Auch er schien von dem Besucher begeistert, und Ridalos spuehrte ein angenehmes Gefühl im Bauch, etwas an diesem Bild weckte Freudige Erinnerungen in ihm.
Dann kamm aus der Schule ein Schwarzhaariges Mädchen, strahlend vor stolz, das von den anderen Mitschülern respektvoll gegrüsst wurde.
Zum ersten mal hörte Ridalos etwas, die Kinder unterhielen sich.
"Und, hast du es geschafft, Enarie?"
Ein Junge kicherte "Nie, da hat sie keine Chancen"
Enarie, wie das Mädchen scheinbar hies, schien beleidigt, stellte sich demonstrativ einen Schritt nach vor und Murmelte einige Worte.
An dem lauten Applaus hörte man, das was auch immer sie vorhatte geklappt ist.
Erst schaute Ridalos dabei zufrieden zu, doch dann sah er das nächste Bild:
Der Blonde Junge von zuvor, wieder weinend sitzend, vor einem Grossen, Schwarzen Haufen Asche.
Tiefe Abscheu, und wieder das bisher nicht gut bekannte Gefuehl, Hass, liessen Ridalos sich in die Lippe beissen, doch er fühlte keinen Schmerz, denn im nächsten Moment war alles um ihn verschwunden, und er war wieder im Wachzustand...oder war das ein Traum, und das zuvor echt?

Langsam hörte Ridalos auf, nachdenken zu versuchen, und lies die abwechselnde Folge vom Unglaublichen Fabrentanz und den Bildern über sich ergehen.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2009)

Ein schlechter Traum...ja, dieser Gedanke fühlte sich gut an. Ridalos genoss es in seinem federweichen Bett zu liegen, er hatte ein Gefühl der Schwerlosigkeit, und wollte nie wieder die Augen aufmachen, und sein graues Zimmer sehen.
Es verwirrte ihn, dass er nie gemerkt wie weich die Kissen waren, doch das war ihm egal, er war gerade befreit von allem Negativen, Schlechten. Nur Ruhe.
"Heute ist mein Geburtstag" erinnerte er sich plötzlich, und sprang auf.
"Guten Morgen Nurtok." sagte er gähnend, und blinzelte.
Dann nochmal.
Er kniff die Augen ein drittes Mal zu, er konnte es nicht glauben.
In einer gewissen Weise schien das Zimmer vertraut, und doch war es nicht sein Zimmer. 
Durch zwei grosse Fenster drang Licht ein, und das Zimmer war strahlend weiss, was an sich etwas unnatürliches war, denn Zauberer richteten ihre Häuser immer Schwarz ein, und Nurtoks Lieblingsfarbe auch grau war...war das eine Geburtstagsüberraschung an Ridalos? 
Nein, das konnte nicht sein, murmelte er immernoch nicht ganz wach.
Seine Lieblingsfarbe war Rot, und das wusste Nurtok.
Was war es dann?
Ridalos marschierte zur Tür, auf dem Weg zur Küche.
Doch dort war auch nichts, ausser eines Gedeckten Tisches.
Der wundervolle Geruch lies Ridalos das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen, es war ein Richtiger Omlett mit allem drum und drann.
Daneben stand ein Glas mit einer weissen Flüssigkeit, und Ridalos betrachtete diese Skeptisch. Was war bloss mit Nurtok? Irgendetwas begann Ridalos zu dämmern, doch die Speisen sahen zu gut aus, als dass er sie liegen lassen konnte.
Auch die weisse Fluessigkeit trank er aus, und fand sie ganz angenehm warm. 
Wieder erinnerte er sich, dass er eigentlich zu Nurtok wollte, und schritt zur Tür, hinter der Nurtoks Zimmer lag.
Mit einem Ruck machte er diese auf, und setzte schon zu einem Satz an, doch er wurde durch ein grelles Licht geblendet, und ruckte instinktiv zurück, die Hände schützend vors Gesicht haltend.
Der Anblick, der sich ihm bot, erinnerte anfangs ihn an gar nichts, was er jemals sah, und doch war es der schönste in seinem Leben.
Doch auf einmal merkte er eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit, doch alles was er zuvor sah schien eine Karikatur dagegen.
An der Schwelle eines Hauses, das gleichzeitig seins und doch ein fremdes war, erblickte er eine Riesige Stadt. Eine Stadt in weiss.
Marmorsäulen standen vor den Prächtigen Villen, und unfreiwillig erinnerte sich Ridalos an die Häuser, die er kannte,  die grau waren, und an der Stelle der wundervollen Säulen standen ekelhafte Gargoyles.
Jede einzelne Fliesse strahlte Lichterloh, doch Ridalos war so fasziniert, dass er nicht einmal blinzelte.
Es waren nicht die riesigen Statuen, die eine unmenschliche Schönheit ausstrahlten, und nicht die gruenen Bäume, die von geschickten Gärnern gezüchtet wurden, die seine Verwunderung, seine Freude erweckten, Gefühle, die er auch viel zu selten verspürte.
Auch nicht die Laternen, die einen angenehm rotlichen Schimmer ausstrahlten, und nicht einmal die Tiere, die überall unterwegs waren.
Nein, die Strassen waren überquellt, und nicht von den Monstern und Dämonen, wie es sonst in Kardoras der Fall war.
Es waren Menschen, Hunderte und Tausende, fröhlich, beschäftigt, redend oder einfach nichtstuend, doch alle hatten etwas an sich, was sie von den Menschen die er kannte unterscheidete, sie wirkten Gespenstisch, doch obwohl von kleinen Kindern bis zu altersgebückten Leuten alle da waren, hatten sie alle eine schönheit, die er nie gesehen hatte, jeder von den Menschen auf seine eigene Art.
Ridalos zuckte, als er ein Kribbeln am Ganzen Körper spührte, und sah seine Hände, voller zugewachsener Narben, die scheinbar von Holzsplittern stammten.
Einen Augenblick später waren diese veschwunden, und seine Haut war glatt und zart, er fühlte auch eine erleichterung an seinem Rücken. Er tastete danach, doch auch da war seine Haut makellos.
Alles schien so perfekt...Ridalos fühlte sich so leicht wie nie, als ihn eine laute, seltsame aber auch freundliche Stimme zusammenzucken liess.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Wow,mehr als super fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2009)

Ridalos würde jetzt durchdrehen, seine Verstand verlieren, hätte er nicht schon lange aufgegeben das Geschehen zu hinterfragen.
Und so spazierte er durch einen riesigen Park, der angeblich seit 500 Jahren von einer Gruppe Gärtner bewirtschaftet wurde.
Kein lebender Mensch konnte soetwas tun, doch dies hier war das ergebniss Jahrhundertelanger Perfektion.
Die Stimme, die Ridalos erschrocken hatte, stammte von einer jungen Frau, die ihn in der Stadt willkommen hiess, und ihn dazu aufforderte am Abend in ein naheliegendes Gebäude zu kommen, da dort alle neuankömmlinge begrüsst und eingeleitet wurden.
Ridalos hatte schon nach einigen Sätzen verstanden, dass dies hier das Totenreich war, aber das einzige, worüber er sich Fragen stellte war scheinbar nur, wie sich das vom Platz her ausgeht, dass es sich für die vielen Menschen, die jeden Tag sterben ausgeht.
Merná, so hiess die Frau, erklärte ihm in einem Tonfall, als wäre es selbstverständlich, dass hier nicht die Regeln, die er kannte galten.
Neue Städte erschienen, an Orten die davor nicht da waren. Es wäre unglaubliches Glück, dass Ridalos ausgerechnet in dieser Uralten Stadt wiedererwacht ist, neue wären hier nur selten.
Mit einem bezauberndem Lächeln schlug sie Ridalos vor, ihm die Sehenswürdigkeiten zu zeigen, von denen es scheinbar unendliche gab.
Sie amüsierte sich köstlich über die Verwunderung von Ridalos, doch es war ein fröliches, freundliches Lachen. Ridalos stand einige Momente erstarrt da, als sie sich umdrehte und ihm zum folgen aufforderte.
Er bewunderte ihre Schönheit, ihre langen schwarzen Haare, doch schon bald merkte er dass alle Menschen auf ihre Art und Weise perfekt aussahen.
Als könnte sie Gedanken lesen, erklärte Merná dass alle Menschen hier ihren eigenen Schönheitsidealen entsprechend aussahen.
Ridalos fragte nicht weiter. 

Das grosse Schloss Quartenile war eine Sehenswürdigkeit, die Weltbekannt war, und nicht nur das. Verwundert erblickte Ridalos einige Dschinni.
In einem schlichten, aber schönen Stoffgewand schwebte eins dieser blaulichen Wesen zu Ridalos und betrachtete ihn interessiert.
Mit der schrillen Stimme, die Ridalos nur allzugut kannte, begann er Ridalos auszufragen.
Wo er geboren wurde, in Welchem Jahr und wann er starb, wie die Häuse in seiner Zeit aussahen und wieviele Kinder eine Durchschnittsfamilie hatte, bis hin zu scheinbar banalen Fragen über Aussehen des Geschirrs und Essgewohnheiten wollte der Dschinni, der sich eilig als Ranusar ak haripe vorstellte wissen.
Ridalos versuchte wahrheitsgemäss zu Antworten, und zufrieden schwebte Ranusar weiter, als er einen seltsam gekleideten Mann bemerkte.
Frölich schnatternd erzählte Merná, dass die Dschinni hier kurz zu besuch sind, aus fernen Ländern, auf der Suche nach Wissen, um ihren schier unendlichen Durst nach Informationen zu stillen.
Ridalos wurde plötzlich ein wenig traurig.
Solche Wesen wurden versklavt, um elende schwarze Bauten zu errichten, und verheizt.
Die Pest auf den Hals der Zauberer wünschend, ging er zusammen mit seiner Begleiterin weiter, die ihm weiterhin frölich munter über ihre Erfolge bei dem züchten von dreieckigen Erbsen erzählte.
Bald gings Ridalos wieder besser, an diesem Ort schien alles so selbstverständlich, und er fühlte sich toll.


"Willkommen, meine Damen und Herren!
Ich möchte euch alle hier herzlich begrüssen, und euch allen helfen hier einen Platz zu finden, an dem ihr euch wohl fühlt."
Wie Merná erklärte war dies eine alte Tradition, die Rede so zu beginnen, denn im Raum sassen bis auf die beiden Begrüsser nur Ridalos und ein alter Mann mit grauem Haar.
''Manchen wurde dies Erklärt, manche konnten es fühlen: Ihr seid im ewigen Reich, Nirvana, dem Himmel, wie auch immer ihr es haben wollt.'' meinte der förmlich gekleidete Mann, und nippte an seinem Glas Wein.
Ridalos betrachtete sein Glas, entschied sich aber dagegen, denn er war schon immer sehr empfindlich bei Alkoholischen Getränken.
Auch wenn der alte Mann neben Ridalos ein wenig überrascht schien, konnte man eine seltsame Zufriedenheit in seinen Zügen erkennen. 
''Vielleicht haben manche von euch zu Lebenszeiten hart geschuftet, hatten Nahrungsmangel oder kein Dach über dem Kopf. Weil sie zu unfähig waren, oder sonst noch was.
Hier habt ihr alles, das Haus in dem ihr aufgewacht seid, gehört euch und eure Lagerräume werden immer gefüllt sein.
DIESES Leben könnt ihr nach euren Wünschen gestalten. Ihr könnt dem süssen nichtstun Nachgehen, oder eure Lieblingsbeschäftigungen perfektionieren. Wie ihr gesehen habt haben unsere Mitmenschen viele Künste auf die höchste meisterschaft gelernt. Gärtner haben hier alle Zeit der Welten, um sich ihren Lieblingen zu widmen, ihr könnt mit Tieren die zeit verbingen, oder eurem geliebten Beruf nachgehen.
Wenn ihr etwas schon immer lernen woltet, werdet ihr hier sicher einen Lehrer finden, der euch gerne aufnimmt. Was ich nicht tun würde, aber hat nichts zur Sache zu tun.''
Der Sprecher legte eine rhetorische Pause ein.
''Hat jemand Fragen, ich werde sie vielleicht beantworten. Oder denkt jemand bereits zu wissen, was er will, und braucht meinen Weisen rat?''
Ridalos dachte keinen Moment nach, er wusste es einfach.
''Ich möchte lernen, mit Äxten umzugehen. Können sie mir eine Ansprechperson nennen?''
Ridalos wurde belustigt gemustert, doch er bekamm seine Antwort.
''Jaja, die Kindheitsträume... du weisst nicht wieviele Schwertkämpfen lernen wollen, nachdem sie zu viele Fantasyromane lasen... aber Äxte?
Wie dem auch sein, such nach Harok, er ist der einzige der die Kunst beherrscht, und wenn ich mich recht entsinne wirst du 2 Mitschüler haben. Viel spass. Du darfst den Saal verlassen, wenn du keine Fragen mehr hast''
Ridalos grinste Zufrieden, und ging, nicht ohne sich zu verabschieden. Seine Freude wuchs immer mehr.

''Je´o, was willstn hier? Ich glaub kaum das de´ wegen mei Kampffähigkeiten hier bis´,  schmächtg wiest bist.''
Harok, ein sichtlich alter, rothaariger Mann mit einem geflegten Bart, trug nur leichte, locker sitzende Ledersachen, die ihm maximale Bewegungsfreiheit gaben, und er blickte Ridalos belustigt an.
Ridalos blickte Harok entschlossen in die Augen, worauf diesem ein schauer über den Rücken lief.
''I nehms scho´ wieder z´rück, du scheinst einen Geist aus Stahl z´ habn. Den Körper stähl ma a noch. Wenn i wissen kennt, wiest hast?''
Ein wenig verwundert antwortete er, von dem plötzlichen Sinneswandel verwirrt, seinen Namen, und bevor er noch etwas sagen konnte schickte ihn Harok schon 50 Runden Laufen.
"Was soll daran schwer sein?" dachte sich Ridalos ein wenig spöttisch, und begann zu laufen. Er würde es ihnen Zeigen.
Er blickte auf die grosse Wiese, sie war dicht bewachsen mit hohem Gras, dass seine Beine kitzelte, da Ridalos nur eine kurze Hose anhatte.
Uff...er würde das schaffen. Er durfte nie wieder versagen...uff...das Gras hinderte ihn am laufen...uff...nur noch 20 Runden...
Seine Beine vielen ihm fast ab, als er die vorletzte Runde begann. Jeder Schritt tat weh, und Ridalos spührte das starke Pochen seines Blutes, atmete schwer. Er konnte fast nichts erkennen, denn seine Augen wurden von Schweiss verklebt, und schwarze Punkte tanzten, er verlor fast sein Bewusstsein, doch er rannte weiter.
Nark und Kert, die beiden anderen Schüler der Axtmeisters warteten schon lange, als Ridalos keuchend ankam und auf die Wiese fiel. Die 50 Runden, die ihm so wenig schienen, waren doch an der Grenze seiner Kraft.
Die kleinen Stichelein überhörte er nicht, doch er hatte sich an soetwas schon seit Ewigkeiten gewöhnt.
Ab jenem Tag verbrachte Ridalos Tag um Tag mit dem Training, und obwohl er Nark und Kert, die er näher kennengelernt hatte, weit unterlegen war, versuchten sie ihn zu Motivieren, und halfen ihm mit Atem und Schritttechniken.
Er beneidete die beiden, denn sie hatten muskelbepackte Körper, und konnten den halben Tag lang laufen, ohne einer Unterbrechung. 
Ihren Erzählungen nach starben die beiden vor 2700 Jahren auf einem Schlachtfeld, Seite an Seite. Dannach verbrachten sie ihre Zeit in dieser Welt mit Wanderungen und Forschungen, und wussten einiges über die nächstgelegenen Städte.

Das tolle Gefühl der Berührung mit dem Gras, seine Rythmischen Schritte und sein gleichmässiger Atem, das einzige woran er denken sollte.
Keuch...noch 10 Runden...ich werde sie mich kein 2tes Mal überrunden lassen...
Seine Konzentration war gebrochen, und er erwachte aus dem Trancezustand, in dem er sich aufhiel. In einem Moment überkam ihn die Müdigkeit, und Ridalos rang um Luft.
Mit reiner Willenskraft zwang er sich, einzuatmen, wie Nark ihm beigebracht hatte, und konzentrierte sich, wieder den Takt aufzunehmen.
Kert holte auf... und Ridalos verlor endgültig den Faden, und schaffte es gerade noch mal die letzten 5 Runden zu laufen, als bis er in sich einsackte.
Obwohl sie keine Gelegenheit auslassten, ihn zu necken, mochte Ridalos die beiden doch, und Woche um Woche wurde er stärker, auch wenn er nur sehr, sehr langsam aufholte, denn die Cousins trainierten hier schon seit Ewigkeiten.
Doch nun war Abend, und Ridalos freute sich schon auf den Spaziergang mit Merná.
Wie es sich herausstellte war sie noch nicht so lange tot, und sie erzählte Ridalos von der Welt der Nicht-Magier. Das Ridalos selber ein Magier war, verschwieg er lieber, denn an ihren Händen klebte Blut. Unter anderem das der Toten hier.

Heute besichtigten sie den grossen Zoo der Stadt, und beobachteten, wie es Ridalos schien, die seltsamsten Geschöpfe dieser Welt.
''Das ist ein Elefant! Wie kannst du soetwas nicht wissen? Das gabs doch in der Welt der lebenden auch?'' Merná konnte Ridalos einfach nicht verstehen. 
Bevor sie die Möglichkeit hatte genau wie bei jeder anderen Gelegenheit von ihren Erlebnissen zu berichten,  vorderte Ridalos sie auf, weiterzugehen. 
Sie standen nun beim Echsen-terrarium, doch Ridalos plan war misslungen:
''Schon als kleines Kind hab ich Tiere gemocht! Als ich 8 war war ich mit meinem Vater im Zoo, gabs bei uns in Terkavile auch, und da sah ich diesen einen Wol...f''
Ridalos versuchte seinen Missmut nicht zu zeigen, wiesehr er Merná auch mochte, konnte er dieses schnattern nicht ausstehen.
''Ach, dich interessiert das also nicht? Du sagst auch nie etwas. Dann gehen wir halt weiter.'' Sie bemerkte es trotzdem.
Ein Aquarium...ein Affenkäfig... Ridalos war fasziniert. Doch nun lag sein Blick auf einem kleinen Käfig, in dem ein Kanarievogel sass.
Beinahe hätte er gesagt, es erinnert ihn an einen Utursa, doch er hatte sich rechtzeitig in Griff. Er durfte es doch nicht hinauspousanen, dass er in der Welt der Magier gelebt hatte. Mit wem? Er spührte eine Leere in seinem Herzen, und konnte sich nicht erinnern.


Ridalos Laune hatte sich wieder verbessert, und er betrat sein Haus, während er sich nochmal an den Tag erinnerte. 
Er öffntete seinen Lagerraum, und nahm eine Kanne Milch. Wo ist der Käse? Ah, hier noch ein Brotlaib. 
Das all dies vor  einer Stunde noch nicht da war, schien ihn in keiner Weise zu wundern, seine Gedanken galten allein dem Morgigen Training, Harok hatte gesagt es wäre ein besonderer Tag.
Was er damit wohl meinte? Rein motorisch, ohne daran zu denken machte sich Ridalos Spiegeleier, und aß. Er war im Zustand absoluter Glücksseeligkeit, sein Körper schmerzte süß vom Training.
Es war dieses Gefühl von Zufriedenheit, die trotz des Schweisses und des Muskelkaters, dich nach einem anstrengenden Tag belohnt. Ridalos spührte sie jedes Mal, wenn er Abends nach Hause kam, denn sein Tag war in der Tat sehr anfordernd. 
Die Decke war warm, das Kissen weich, und Ridalos entspannte sich in seinem Bett, satt, und unendlich glücklich. Aber war das nicht schon immer so? fragte er sich, und für einen kurzen Moment fühlte er eine Leere in sich, dich schnell wieder verschwand. Er wusste ja nichtmal, wie lange er Merná schon kannte, und wann er mit dem Axttraining begonnen hatte. Es passierte einfach alles, und soetwas wie Zeit war unwichtig.

''Ihr kennt´s Mako, er bild´ de Schmied´er ausse´, un´ er is an richtig´r Meister. Heut stattn wi´ ihm ein B´such ab. Nebenbei b´merkt wohnt er am andr´n End der Stadt. Wir lauf´n, wenn ihr Mann´s g´nug seid schafft ´s des.''
Ridalos lächelte zufrieden. Das sollte ein Kinderspiel werden, und Kert zwinkerte ihm zu.
Mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die ihm keiner zugetraut hätte, verschwand Harok. ''Seh´n uns''
Nark zwinkerte seinem Cousin verschwörerisch zu, und wandte sich zu Ridalos.
Heute hatte Nark nicht nur seine Lederhose an, sondern auch einen Brustharnisch, doch man sah ihm trotzdem an, des er seh Muskulös war.
''Wir kennen da eine Abkürzung...folge uns einfach''
Schon begann er zu rennen, doch auch Ridalos zögerte nicht. Er war vielleicht noch nicht so ausdauernd, doch bereits fast genau so schnell wie seine beiden Mitschüler. 
Gleichmässig atmen... Schritte im Takt...konzentrieren... Ridalos war wie in einer Ekstase, das einzige was er sah war Nark, der genauso gleichmässig vor ihm rannte.
Komisch...Ridalos sollte längst da sein, wenn er sich nicht irrte. Sie rannten schon lange, war er sich sicher, mindestens zwei Stunden.
Ungefähr diese Zeit hatte er letztes mal auch gebraucht...MIST!
Ridalos hatte bereits gelernt, unterbewusst im takt weiterzuatmen, desswegen verlor er nicht völlig die beherrschung. Die beiden hatten ihn übelst verarscht - sie haben einen Umweg genommen. Das wird Rache geben, schwor sich Ridalos, und unterdrückte den Gedanken, der voller Hass in ihm aufstieg. Er musste sich beherrschen, er durfte der Wut nicht freien Lauf lassen, doch er würde sie auch nicht Ungeschoren davonkommen lassen.
Er rannte weiter, und lies sich seine Erschöpfung nicht anmerken, allein schon um ihnen eins auszuwischen.
Trotz dem, als sie ankammen, konnte Ridalos sich kaum auf den Beinen halten.
Der Meister schien zwar etwas verwundert, warum sie so spät waren, doch Kert grinste so unübersehbar, dass der Meister kurz schmunzeln musste, er hatte schon verstanden. Und Ridalos hat die Lektion sicher auch nicht geschadet.
''Des hier is des Lag´r de´ Werk de´ Lehrling´n, also erwart´z ned zu viel. Fasst nix an, habt´s verstondn?''
Ridalos Lunge brannte, und mit schweren Schritten folgte er den beiden Cousins, die immernoch unverschämt grinsten. 
Überall erblickte er Werke der Schmiedekunst, von einfachen Hufeisen, bis zu kunstvoll geschmiedeten Schmuckstücken. Besonders ein Goldenes Armreif mit einem leuchtend blauen Saphir stach ihm ins Auge, und er musste die Augen zusammenkneifen, um nicht geblendet zu werden. 
Und dies sind nur die Werke der Lehrlinge, ging Ridalos durch den Kopf, der Gedanke erfüllte ihn mit Ehrfurcht.
Doch nun öffnete der Meister eine weitere Tür, und auch wenn er wusste, dass ihn etwas Unglaubliches erwartete, wurde er trotzdem überrascht. Dies überstieg sein Urteilsvermögen. 
Er hatte viel Theorie über Axtwaffen gelernt, doch in der Praxis kannte er sie nicht.
Vor ihm lag ein riesiges Waffenarsenal. Er hatte nicht die Zeit, sich das alles Anzuschauen, als ihn die kräftige Stimme von Harok aus den Gedanken riss.
''Nachdem dei´ Körper angemessn trainiert wurd´, Ridalos, wir dir de Ehren, ne Waffe zum Üb´n ausz´suchn, zuteil. Denk dran was du über Axtwaffen gelernt hast, und du wirs´de richtige findn. Dei Waffen muss ne Fortsetzung deiner Hand sein, die Verkörprung deiner Persönlichkeit. In ner andern Umgebung könnt se über Leben und Tod entscheid´n. Und ihr beid´n nehmt euch eure Waffen, wir nehmen des Kampftraining wied´r auf.''
An den Akzent seines Lehrmeisters hatte sich Ridalos gewohnt, und er begann die Regale zu betrachten.
Ehrfürchtig betrachtete Ridalos all die Werke der Schmiedekunst vor sich: er wusste zwar, das Axtwaffen ein grosser Überbegriff war, doch er hätte nie erwartet, dass all dies als Axtwaffen bezeichnet werden konnte.
Er betrachtete Kampfsensen mit tödlich scharfen Kannten, einige waren Mannesgroß und ähnelten Sensen, die in der Landwirtschaft verwendet wurden, andere waren kürzer, ähnelten Eispickel mit Langen scharfen Klingen, es gab sogar welche, die aus einem kurzen Griff und einem Sensenblatt bestanden. Aus den Augenwickeln beomerkte Ridalos, das Nark sich 2 von der Letzten Sorte nahm, doch Ridalos war vollkommen damit beschäftigt das Waffenarsenal zu begutachten, sodass er Nark keine beachtung schenkte.
Diese Waffen waren imposant, doch Ridalos brauchte nur einen Blick um sicher zu sein, das das nicht die richtige Waffe war.
Sein Blick war nun auf ein Regal mit riesigen 2händern gerichtet. Einige waren genau so gross wie er, manche etwas kürzer, es gab einseitige und beidseitige, und auch die Form der Klinge war sehr unterschiedlich.
Waage erinnerte sich Ridalos, dass der Stachel auf der unteren Seite der Waffe gegen Reiter verwendet wurde. 
Ridalos fand eine Waffe, die ihm sehr Gefiel, sie war nicht so schwer wie die anderen, kunstvoll verziert und hatte einen zwanzig Zentimeter langen Stachel an der Hinterseite.
Kurz blickte er zum Meister, und als dieser nickte, schwang Ridalos die Streitaxt über seinem Kopf, wie er es in den Büchert erklärt bekommen hatte.
Die Waffe war schwer, und Ridalos spührte den Wiederstand, die Waffe krachte gegen den Steinboden, und Ridalos zog sie mit Mühe wieder nach oben.
Nein, diese passte einfach nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Jede Einzelne dieser Waffen war beeindruckend. Ridalos nahm eine besonders imposante Waffe in die Hand, als ihn sein Meister aufhiel.
''De Sensn is ned grod gut für so n Anfänger wie de. Es is a mächt´ge Waffen, doch ich rat´s dir ob.'' meinte Harok, seltsam grinsend.
Mit Widderwillen legte Ridalos die Waffe, ein Holzerner, manneshoher Stab mit jeweils einem Sensenblatt auf beiden Seiten, in die entgegengesetzte Richtung blickend. Etwas traurig musste er eingestehen, dass die Waffe wirklich nicht zu ihm passte, sie fühlte sich wie ein Fremdkörper an, und sein Meister hatte ihm oft genug gesagt, dass eine Waffe im Idealfall die Verkörperung der Seele des Trägers ist.
Kurz probierte Ridalos eine der schweren Einhandäxte zusammen mit einem Metallbeschlagenen Schild aus, doch das schwere Schild hindert ihn zu sehr, und die Axt bewegte sich nur mit grossem Wiederstand.
Erstaunt bemerkte er, dass er bereits das gesammte Arsenal durchsucht hatte, und die anderen auf ihn warteten.
Neben Kert lag eine mächtige Streitaxt, und vergnügt streichte er über sein seinen feuerroten Bart, lies sich aber keine Ungeduld anmerken.
Nark hingegen schien vor Ungeduld nur so zu strotzen, und er spielte nervös mit seinen beiden Sensen-Äxten herum, wobei seinen kräftigen Muskeln zu vorschein traten.
Und sein Meister, Harok...er hiel diese erstaunliche Waffe, die Ridalos selber gern gehabt hätte.  Mit beeindruckender Leichtigkeit wirbelte er die Doppelsense durch die luft, und sie schnitt jedesmal die Luft direkt neben seinem Gewand. Desswegen war das also keine gute Anfängerwaffe... Trotzdem war Ridalos ein wenig beleidigt, und er blickte die letzten Waffen, die er noch nicht durchprobiert hatte, an. 
Er nahm der Reihe nach alle, die ihm stark und schön vorkamen, doch keine von ihnen lag ihm richtig in der Hand, und Ridalos wurde langsam wütend.
Es lagen nur noch wenige Waffen am Boden, und Ridalos entschied sich für die Kurze, leichte, einseitige Axt, die einen mit Metall verstärkten Griff hatte. Auf der unteren Seite war ein zwanzig Zentimeter langer Stachel, der Ridalos nicht gefiel.
Und doch...die Waffe schien warm zu sein, und seine Hand lag perfekt um den Griff. Einige Augenblicke lang überkam er einen seltsame Schauer, dann nahm Ridalos eine zweite Axt, die genau so gebaut worden war. 
Testweise schwang er sie durch die lüfte, und Ridalos erschien es, als würde er die Luft zerschneiden. 
Er versuchte einige Angriffsschritte, die er in den Büchern sah, und war überwältig von dem Gefühl. Er beherschte die Waffen nicht, er führte und leitete sie.
Ohne auch nur irgendwas mitzukriegen, tänzelte Ridalos durch den Raum, die Waffen schwingend. Ein seltsames Glücksgefühl übernahm ihn, und er gab sich ganz seinen Waffen hin.
Ein lautes klirren. 
Ridalos war noch ganz durcheinander, da ihn sein Meister so unsanft aus seinem Trance-Zustand geholt hatte, indem er Ridalos mit einem Streich beide Waffen aus den Händen schlug, und seine Handflächen schmerzten.
''Ne gute Wahl, kleiner. Doch de musst lernen, sie wie nen Teil von di´ z fühln, es dorf nied wieder passieren, des se so leicht dei Händen entweicht.''


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

_
''Die Sonne scheint so schön'' denke ich mir beim aufwachen. Mit einer leichten Brise aus dem Handgelenk zieh ich mir die Bettdecke runter.
Heute ist der erste Tag der Sonnenfinsterniss-Feier, und ich freue mich auf die Festlichkeiten. Die Erntezeit hat gerade begonnen, und es wird frische, süsse Harti-Stängel geben.
Ein einziges Mal in 300 Jahren wird dieses Fest gefeiert, und ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die diese miterleben.
''Und ausgerechnet unser Dorf ist der Treffpunkt''
absolut glücklich und voller Erwartung stehe ich auf, die letzten Wochen habe ich nicht umsonst gearbeitet.
Ich schwebe in die Küche, und entzünde ein Gluttopas das ich vor Jahren bei einem Besuch in den Afritendörfern bekommen habe - ein Schatz von sehr hohem Wert,
 und meine Brüder und Schwestern aus dem Dorf staunten nicht schlecht, als ich es ihnen vorgeführt hatte.
Die rote Flamme anfangs nur leicht, doch mit einem Windstoss lasse ich sie stärker brennen. 
Nun nehm ich ein grosses Tongefäss und fülle es mit Wasser, ich hole jeden Abend im vorraus Wasser aus dem Brunnen, und kühle mich damit auch ab.
Fast wäre mir der Kübel aus der Hand gefallen, doch ich bin geübt und lasse einen Luftstrom aufsteigen, der den Behälter kunstvoll balanciert. 
Ein noch frölicheres Grinsen bildet sich, und ich fühle ein angenemes kribbeln, als ich meine Mundwinkel materialisiere.
Leise pfeifend schneide ich das Gemüse in kleine Stückchen, die ersten Produkte unserer grossen Ernte, und die werd ich mir schmecken lassen. 
Mit einer grossen priese Grosko, dem süsslichen roten Gewürz lass ich es in das Tongefäss schweben. Im grunde genommen macht das richtig Spass, auch wenn Nak´kiko immer meint, dass das faul ist.
Niemand wird es jemals Schaffen mir den Spass zu verderben, denk ich belustigt. Was soll schon bitte passieren?
Schön riecht die Gemüsesuppe, doch ich weiss das sie noch lange nicht fertig ist.
Um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben, spiele ich ein wenig mit den kleinen Erdkugeln, die ich bei meinen Naphariten-Freuden gekauft hatte.
Seltsam, die meisten meiner Freunde und Famillienmitglieder haben keinen Spass am reisen, ich bin der einzige.
Nimm keinem die Freude, denn es ist auch dein Glück, das hatte meine Mutter mir immer gesagt, als ich mich geärgert hab, das meine Geschwister zu laut spielten.
Diese kleinen unscheinbaren Erdbällchen, haben eine lustige Eigenschaft.
Wenn man sie in der Hand hält und wärmt, verpuffen sie, um langsam am Boden zu einer Flüssigkeit zu werden. Kaum schickt man einen kühlen Luftstoss, schon werden sie Gummiartig, und rollen sich zusammen.
In diesem Zustand kann man sie Kneten und herumwerfen. Wenn man die kälteste Luft sammelt, und diese dann auf die Erdbällchen richtet, versteinern sie, und verlieren an Grösse.
So im spielen versunken, merke ich erst spät, dass die Suppe fertig ist, doch gerade noch rechtzeitig, bevor sie schlecht wird. 
Eilig schlürfe ich sie aus.
''Was erwartet mich nun, in an diesem epischen Tag der Sonnenfinsterniss?''
Ich ziehe mit schnell den blauen Festmantel um, als mich eine Stimme ruft ''Komm endlich Marto´ordas, wir müssen die Tische decken! Die ersten Gäste aus den naheligenden Dörfern treffen in weniger als fünf Stunden ein.''
''Einen kleinen Spass kann ich mir noch leisten'' denk ich, und dann entmaterialisiere ich mich. 
Meine von Natur aus fast durchsichtigen Hände verschwinden vor meinen Augen, ich fühle sie nicht mehr,doch ich bin es gewohnt.
Es kitzelt ein wenig.
Nun bin ich vollständg aufgelöst, und nur mit meinem Geistigen Auge seh ich die Umwelt, und amüsiere mich wieder darüber, wie lustig verzerrt alles um mich wirkt.
Jetzt schlüpfe ich durch die Wand, und lasse meine Hand materialisieren. Wieder das Kribbeln. 
''Argh! Was!? Marto´ordas, das war nicht lustig, du hast mit nen riesenschrecken eingejagt!''
Nak´kiko ist halt unsere Örtliche Spassbremse denk ich mir, und unterdrücke nicht mein lachen. Wie glasig es klingt... als ob tausende Lufströme durch ein Rohr tanzen.



"Lass das!" ermahnt mich der Vorstand unseres Dorfes. Seiner Meinung nach ist es unschick, den Wind für leichte Arbeiten zu benutzen, und ich unterbreche den Luftstrom aus meinem Handgelenk, und das schöne kribbeln lässt nach.
Ich wirble das Messer vergnügt in der Hand und zerstückle das Gemüse vor mir mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit, doch mein Bruder, der neben mir schwebt, ist genauso schnell.
Verstohlen zwinkere ich ihm zu, und wir beginnen um die Wette zu schneiden. 
Zack!
Im letzten Moment löse ich meine Hand auf, und das mein Messer schneidet durch die Leere. Grad noch mal gut gegangen.
Doch ich liege nach, und beeile mich doppelt, um meinen Bruder zu überholen.
Ganz leise muss ich kichern - falls es jemand hören würde, würde er denken dass dies nur ein Luftzug war.
Unauffällig werf ich mein Handgelenk hoch, und meinem Bruder fliegt der grade geschnittene Kohl ins Gesicht.
Nun unterdrücke ich mein Lachen nichtmehr. Ein kräftiger Luftstoss wirft mich auf den Boden, und eine zweite Stimme schliesst sich meinem Lachen an.
''Lasst das!'' herrscht uns Nak´kiko an, und wir beide arbeiten weiter. In wenigen Stunden beginnt das Fest.


Die ersten Gäste sind da und wir begrüssen sie Feierlich.
Grade hab ich mein Festkleid angezogen: schwarz-rot, als Zeichen der Sonne. Ich finde es wunderschön.
Stunden vergehen, und die Tische füllen sich mit Lariten, wie wir unsere Rasse bezeichnen.
Es herrscht ein Gemütliches Klima, und alle reden wirr durcheinander, doch plötzlich wird es totenstill. Auch ich schaue gebannt, doch die anderen sind viel stärker beeindruckt:
Viele sehen geade zum ersten mal einen Afriten, und dies ist ein unglaublicher Anblick.
Ich, der schon so oft gereist ist, erkenne einen alten Freund: Es ist Lashaaree, ich war schon mal in seinem Dorf!
Diesen Anblick werden sich die meisten noch lange merken, denk ich mir. Kein wunder: diese grosse rot flammende Gestalt mit langen, zu einem Pferdeschwanz verbundenen Haaren, die scheinbar aus Magma bestanden, vergisst man nicht so schnell.
Viele atmen tief ein, als ich direkt zu meinem alten Freund schwebe, und ihm die Hand reichte. Viele erwarteten dass ich verbrennen würde, doch ich weiss es besser und lache innerlich über sie.
Die Feuerhand fühlt sich sehr warm an, doch sie ist fest, und wir wechseln einen kräftigen Handschlag.
Nach einiger Zeit beruhigt sich die Menge, und die anderen erscheinenden Afriten lassen viel  weniger Wirbel entstehen.
Nun erscheinen auch Nephariten, und die Lariten beginnen vor Aufregung wieder herumzuwirbeln. Lashaaree ist nicht sehr glücklich über die Reaktion, doch er hällt sein feuriges Temperament unter Kontrolle.
Die Erdriesen mischen sich unter die Menge, und bald herrscht wieder ruhe.
Wir essen die Erträge unserer Ernte, die in diesem Jahr riesig ausfielen. Ich geniesse die leckeren Harti-Stängel mit Vanillesouce, und auch unsere Gäste sind zufrieden.
Bald sollten auch unseren entferntesten Verwandten, die Saalaariden erscheinen.



*
*
Unglaublich. Faszinierend. Grossartig....mit diesen Worten konnte man den Marsch der Saalaariden beschreiben. 
Wie eine Flutwelle kamen sie, ihre dunkelblaue Haut schimmert in der Sonne. Ihre Festtagskleider sind auch schwarz und rot, doch viel imposanter. 
Diese Wesen verkoerpern die unaufhaltsamkeit und das ewige Fliessen des Wassers, und in ihren Abgelegenen Doerfern war noch nie einer von uns Kindern der Luefte.
Es herrscht stille, als sich unsere Gaeste naehern, alle blicken erwartungsvoll, die wenigsten haben sie schon mal gesehen, diese entfernten Verwandten von uns.
Doch in diesem Moment wird die triumphale Stille gebrochen.
Ich bin erschrocken, und merke dass sich etwas ungutes tut. Danach beginnt einer nach dem anderen aufzuschreien, und nun erreicht mich eine Hitzewelle.
Die Luft um uns bewegt sich, was an sich nichts beunruhigendes ist, es koennte genausogut ein Spassvogel sein, der uns einen Boesen Streich spielen will, doch etwas ist hier nicht wie es sein sollte.
Diese Luft reagiert weder auf sanften Druck, noch auf harte Stoesse, und ich bin machtlos.
Goldene Fesseln, aus dem nichts stroemend und eine kalte Aura verspruehend legen sich um einige Afriten, und ich stelle erschrocken fest, dass unter anderem Lashaaree davon betroffen ist. 
Mit einem Luftschlag versuch ich sie zu loesen und auch meine Verwandten und Dorfmitbewohner versuchen etwas zu unternehmen, doch nichts passiert. Panik ueberall.
Die fuehr ihre Gelassenheit und Geduld sowie Weisheit bekannten Saalaariden drehen durch...ist ihnen dieser Schrecken bekannt?
Eine Goldene Kette Legt sich um ihren Anfuehrer, der besonders praechtig Geschmueckt ist. Seine Begleiter versuchen ihn zu befreien, doch das haerteste Eis prallt wirkungslos ab.
Im naechsten Moment sind alle Gefesselten Afriten  verschwunden. 
Einige Sekundenbruchteile hoert man noch die Schmerzensschreie, dann ist es vorbei. Kraftlos fall ich auf die Knie, und hoere den Wind um mich ein Klagelied singen.
Dabei sollte heute ein Tag des Spasses sein...ich kaempfe mit den Traenen. 
Einen Augenblick lang kaempft der Saalaarid gegen die Fesseln, dann ist auch er verschwunden...spurlos...oder doch nicht?
Ich merke ein schwaches Flunkern, und im naechsten moment ist an diesem Punkt klaffende Leere.
Sie breitet sich aus, waehrend die gerade noch Feiernde Meute in Panik flieht. Auch dort, wo die Afriten standen, beginnen sich die Loecher auszubreiten. 
Ich renne, renne weg, moeglichst weit weg. Hinter mir sind Todesschreie, und ich sehe das Nak´kiko in das Loch eingesogen wird und spurlos verschwindet. 
Ich merke, wie sich die Lariten dematerialisieren, doch sie werden eingesogen. Ich laufe und laufe. 
Ich merke, dass ich nicht mehr gehen kann, und falle ins hohe Gras. Bevor mich die Sinne verlassen, sehe ich dass nur wenige Schritte hinter mir...nichts ist.
Dort, wo alle meine Freunde, Verwandte und meine gesammte Nation war...ist nur Leere.

Wahrenddessen, in einem Ort weit weg von Marto´ordas verschwundenem Dorf, in einer Anderen Schicht der Welten...
"Ihr habt alle die Pruefung bestanden. Diese Afriten-Daemonen werden euch jetzt dienen, auf dass ihr ein langes und Sorgenloses Leben habt.
Dich, Gartok muss ich besonders loben...gleich einen Wassergeist gefangen, das ist eine Leistung."
_


----------



## Winipek (23. Juli 2009)

Ganz Nett - wobei mich das Genre nicht so interessiert. Nur deine Satzanfänge solltest Du einwenig überarbeiten. Es sind mir persönlich zuviele der , die , das , es -Anfänge.
Ansonsten viel Lob für deine Kreativität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

Schlag rechts, Schlag links, Ausgangsposition. 
Abwehr oben, Abwehr unten, Abwehr hinten, Konter.
Ridalos wiederholte diese Abfolge bereits zum tausendsten Mal, wie ihm schien. Als er die Aexte bekam, freute er sich darauf, endlich zu kaempfen. 
Doch sein Meister lies ihn das nicht, denn seiner Meinung nach waren Ridalos Haende nicht stark genug.
Einmal hatte Ridalos begonnen zu protestieren,  doch mit zwei schnellen Schlaegen hieb ihm Harok die Waffe aus der Hand und schlug ihm mit dem Stab ins Gesicht, sodass Ridalos beinahe bewustlos auf den Boden fiel.
Seitdem wiederholte Ridalos seine Uebungen wortlos, und langsam lernte er, dieses Training zu geniessen. 
Er fuehlte, als wuerde sein Geist in die beiden Aexte stroemen, und seine Bewegungen gingen von selber, ohne seiner Gedanken. 
Und nun blickte er Ueberrascht auf, als er Kerts laute Stimme hoerte.
"RIDALOS! Verdammt, ich ruf dich grad zum 3ten Mal! Ich hasse es wenn du mich ignorierst!"
Oh. Ridalos war wrklich sehr ins Traing vertieft.
"Tut mir leid...was is denn?"
Erst jetzt merkte Ridalos, dass Kert seine Zweihandaxt in den Händen hiel, und dessen Oberkörper entblösst war, sodass seine Kraft noch deutlicher zu sehen war . Ridalos war mittlerweile auch kraeftig gebaut, aber seine Muskeln konnte man nicht mit Kerts Muskelbergen vergleichen.
Etwas ueberrascht liess Ridalos seine Aexte sinken, doch im selben Moment zuckten seine Haende wieder hoch.
Im letzten Moment hatte er die Streitaxt abgewehrt, die auf seinen Hals zielte, und schon sauste die Streitaxt wieder auf ihn zu.
Mit der metallgestaerkten Hinterseite der Axt parrierte er auch den naechsten Schlag, und wurde fast auf den Boden geschleudert - obwohl Ridalos dem wild grinsenden Rothaarigen Hünnen ansah, dass dieser nur mit ihm Spielte.
Kerts naechste Schlag sauste knapp vor Ridalos Kopf, der sich geduckt hatte und mit der Rechten Axt nach Kerts Knie schlug. 
Der Riese wich mit einer Geschwindigkeit aus, die man ihm keinesfalls zutrauen wuerde.
In diesem Moment setzte Ridalos nach, und grub Kert den Stachel auf der Unterseite der Axt ins Fleisch.
Wütend schrie Kert auf, und ein Schlag mit der Flachen Seite seiner Zweihandaxt schlug Ridalos bewusstlos.




*
**
*
_Leise._
_Der Wald, so gross und unheimlich, ist nun mein Zuhause. _
_Dieser riesige Rotasbaum. Daneben ein kleines, leckeres Pokrats. Dieses flauschige Wesen, mit seinem roten Fell, seinen spitzen Zähnen und seinen vier kurzen Pfoten._
_Es isst Gras, und ich lache...lautlos. _
_Dieses elende Viech. Ich hasse das verfluchte Grünzeug, es erinnert mich an VORHIN._
_Es wird Zeit meinen neuen Trick auszuprobieren. Ich kreuze meinen Zeige,- und Mittekfinger der rechten Hand, und mache eine ziehende Bewegung mit der Linken. _
_Vergnügt beobachte ich das Pokrats: Es windet sich, versucht zu schreien. Dummes Ding._
_Diesmal hört man mein Lachen  in der ganzen Umgebung._
_Dieses dämliche Tier, es kämpft immernoch. Ich habe die ganze Luft umes herum entzogen. _
_Erst nach langer Zeit verstummt mein Lachen. FRÜHER klang es ANDERS. Doch jetzt hört es sich wie das Heulen des Windes während eines Sturms an._
_Das kleine Ding ist tot. Ich spühre den Geruch der Todesangst in der Luft und sauge ihn buchstäblich auf._
_Dann mach ich mich über die Beute her. Ein Handzeichen, und unendlich vile Luftteilchen zerschneiden das tote Tier. Mit einem glucksendem Lachen reisse ich Fleischbrocken ausseinander. _
_Ich bin satt..._
_Doch warum fühle ich nicht meine Freude? _
_''WARUM!''  Meine Stimme bebt wie Donner ''WARUM! WARUM! *WARUM!*''_
_Ich brülle, und der Sturm um mich herum reisst Bäume aus. _
_''VERDAMMTE AFRITEN! VERDAMMTE NEPHARITEN! VERFLUCHT SOLLT IHR SEIN, [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]SAALAARIDEN!'[/font]_
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_''WARUM!?''_[/font]
_''Willst du es wirklich wissen?'' Eine Stimme, die sich so fremd anhört, lässt mich herumfahren._
_''JA!_
_Dieses Wesen... Ich hab soetwas nie gesehen! Es hatte zwei arme, wie WIR._
_Doch es hatte 2 weitere Glieder. Wie ein Tier. Doch es ging aufrecht!_
_Der Unbekannte, Zweifelsfrei ein männliches Individuum, hatte sonderbare eine Haut._
_Ich kenne nicht den Stoff, aus welchem sie besteht. Sie hing teilweise in Fetzen hinab. _
_Sie entblösste teilweise etwas Weisses. Und das Wesen hatte ein Loch in der Brust._
_''Ich habe von dir gehört, [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Marto´ordas. Ich weiss was passiert ist. Und wer daran Schuld ist.'' [/font]_
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_''WER?!''_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_''Menschen. Magie. Du vermagst die Menschen zu töten.'_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_''WIE?!''_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_''Wir müssen die Magie aufhalten. Aber als erstes, musst du deine alten Feinde töten. Afriten. Nephariten. Und ich werde dir die Verstecke der Saalaariden offenbaren. Töte auch sie.''_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ridalos drosch auf Kert mit beiden Äxten ein. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Während der Riese ihn Anfangs auf den Arm genommen hat, und jeden Kampf mit einem Schlag auf Risalos Haupthand beendet hat, sah es jetzt ganz anders aus.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ridalos konnte immernoch nicht richtig mit der linken Hand kämpfen, doch er schlug so schnell und unerbitterlich auf seinen Rivalen ein, dass dieser nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte einen Konterangriff zu starten. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Blut pumpte aus Kerts Wunde, und Ridalos empfand eine unglaubliche Freude.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Etwas in ihm jubelte: diesmal wer es nicht _er _der geschlagen wurde.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nur mit Mühe konnte er sich davon abhalten, weiter auf seinen Gegner zu hacken.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Er fuht herum, und sah seinen Meister grinsend applaudieren.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]''Nich schlecht mei kleiner.''[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ridalos hasste diese Anrede.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Niemand sollte je wieder auf ihn hinabblicken. Wortlos ging Ridalos, die Äxte an den Gürtel geschnallt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Er sah, wie sich Merná nähert und ihm zuwinkte. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Er hörte Kert, der sich mit erhobener Axt auf Ridalos stürzte, bereit ihm eine Lektion zum Thema 'Sich mit dem Rücken zum Gegner umdrehen' zu erteilen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Doch er konnte sich nicht umdrehen. Er hörte einen panischen Schrei.  [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kert liess, dem Geräusch nach zu urteilen, die Waffe fallen. Dann wurde Ridalos schwarz vor den Augen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Er russ die Augen mit Mühe wieder auf und erschrack. Es konnte nicht wahr sein. Seine Augen mussten ihn täuschen. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und warum war plötzlich dieser Schmerz da?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vor Ridalos Aufen veränderte sich die Welt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Erst unscheibare Dinge, Blumen, die verschwanden, [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann verblasste das Gras, und eine kahle Landschaft kam zum Vorschein.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Meisterwerke der Architektur, die ganze Stadt wurde zu einer Ansammlung Bruchbuden.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Merná, jung, schlank mit ihren rabenschwarzen Haaren. Wie Farbe wurde diese Erscheinung abgewaschen. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vor ihm stand eine halbverweste, wandelnde Leiche.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sogar seine eigenen Hände waren Knochig dürr und ergraut, doch wenigstens nicht verwest.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Im nächsten moment befand er sich in einem grossen, vertraut wirkendem Raum, nur von Kerzen beleuchtet.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wie durch einen Nebelschleier hörte er einzelne Wortfetzen: &#8220;....Nar`uwanar....!... Stehe... diene...&#8221;[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ridalos konnte sich nicht bewegen, und seine Lippen bewegten sich von selber, wobei Furchtbare Qualen seinen Klrper durchfuhren.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]'&#8220;Ja...Meister Nurtok.&#8221; Ridalos nickte, unfreiwillig.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann stand Ridalos auf. Er konnte einfach nichts dagegen tun.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]&#8220; Nar`uwanar! Macht entschwindet, Willen entfacht! Mar`dunak! Erwache!&#8221; Nurtoks Stimme zitterte, und war voller Schmerz.
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und die Erinnerungen überwältigten Ridalos.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Er fühlte Schmerz. Wollte wieder tot sein. Er war tot. Aber er wollte zurück.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Doch er entschied sich dagegen. Die Pein verschwand langsam.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann wurde Ridalos bewusstlos.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]''Nurtok...'' Ridalos fühlte einen Stich in der Brust, als würde ihn ein glühendes Eisen durchbohren.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Er blickte auf, und erblickte den alten, zerbrechlichen Mann. Um Nurtoks Augen waren tiefe, blaue Ringe, und sein Zustand war mieserabel.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Voller Schwung sprang Ridalos auf, und im nächsten Moment hörte Nurtok einen Aufschlag.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Am Boden lag sein ''Junge'', und die purpurrote Decke wies die Spur eines Aufschlags auf.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Er stand mit offenem Munde da, und konnte den Bewegungen des Schemens kaum folgen, es war genau wie beim verfluchten Experiment. Für einen kurzen Moment spührte er wieder die Alte Narbe pochen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Inzwischen hatte Ridalos den Tisch, zwei Stühle und einen Kerzständer zerschrottet. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein unvorsichtiger Schritt nach vorne, und schon wies die Wand eine Delle mehr auf. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Verwirrt, verzweifelt taumelte Ridalos zurück, und rannte Nurtok fast um. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]''Ich...was zum! Nein!''  Die Kerze wurde umgestossen, doch im nächsten Moment hiel sie Ridalos in der Hand. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mit angehaltenem Atem betrachtete er die Kerze, und konnte nicht fassen wie er das getan hat.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann erinnerte er sich an sein Training und atmete langsam tief durch. Die Welt schien sich zu beruhigen, und das Flackern hörte auf. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vorsichtig machte Ridalos einen Schritt, und diesmal war das Ergebniss zufriedenstellend. Die Welt bewegte sich wieder in gemässigtem Tempo, und vor Nurtoks erstaunten Augen manifestierte sich Ridalos. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Situation war so absurd, so verrückt , dass in diesem Moment beide losprusteten, und für einen kurzen Moment schien alles wieder in Ordnung.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]''Ich will dir alles erzählen...es ist einfach unglaublich. Ich verstehe nicht viel davon...vieleicht wirst du schlau daraus''[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Beiden wurden wieder ernst, und Nurtok nahm den letzten unversehrten Sessel, um sich vor dieser Schreckenserregenden Gestalt, die aber für ihn wie ein Sohn blieb, hinzusetzen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein Lächeln huschte über Ridalos Lippen, als er die Farbe des Raumes bemerkte.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann erzählte er von seinen Erinnerungen, seinen Gefühlen und seiner Angst.[/font]


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

''Ein Dschinni ist das einzige Wesen das uns weiterhelfen kann. Ich hab gesehen, wie sie alles Wissen das nur erreichbar war gesammelt haben, sie werden auch was über dieses Mistviech und die seltsame Veränderung wissen... warum die ganzen Wunden wieder da&nbsp;sind, obwohl sie weg waren und den ganzen Rest.''
Ridalos war entschlossen und sprach mit lauter, fester Stimme 
Umso grösser war seine Enttäuschung, denn Nurtok blieb skeptisch:
''Junge...weisst du nicht wie oft ich sie zu knacken versucht habe. Zu diesem Thema sagen sie nichts. Sie sterben lieber.''
Ridalos wollte die Faust auf den Tisch sausen lassen, aber behiel sich unter kontrolle. Er hatte genug Möbel demoliert.
''Alter Narr! Ich weiss selber wie schmerzvoll eine Beschwörung ist, und ich würde genauso wenig kooperativ sein. Wir müssen ihn überzeugen, uns zu helfen, und nicht ihn Zwingen. Überlass es mir''
Damit marschierte er in den Beschwörungsraum.
''Seit wann kann...''
Ridalos wutverzehrter Blick liess Nurtok verstummen. 
Traurig blickte er auf den Boden. Was hatte er bloss falsch gemacht? 
Er hatte sich immer um Ridalos gekümmert, doch dieser wurde immer Zurückweisender und Jähzorniger. Er schüttelte den Kopf und folgte Ridalos.
''...entfacht!''
Vor Erstaunen klappte Nurtok die Kinnlade hinunter. Vor Ridalos stand ein Dschinni, und blickte ungläubig herum.
Ridalos verbeugte sich, und sprach:
''Weiser Dschinni. Ich habe euch nicht gerufen, um zu befehlen, doch um Hilfe zu erbitten. Lasst uns an eurem Wissen teilhaben''
Die schrille Stimme des Dschinni schien so verwundert, dass Nurtok ein Lachen verkneifen musste.
''Ein weiterer Unlebendiger... warum sollte ich dir vertrauen, nach dem was die Deinesgleiche bei uns angestellt haben''
''Meister, ich weiss weder etwas von Meinesgleichen, noch will ich euch oder den euren etwas antun''
Ridalos bemühte sich, möglichst geschwollen zu reden, und schien die Selbstverliebtheit des Dschinni damit auch noch erwischt zu haben.
''So stelle er die Fragen.''
Ganz kurz dachte Ridalos nach, dann beschrieb er den Luftgeist, der ihn tötete.
Es erwies sich als Fehler.
''DU bist also doch einer der Ihren, Unlebendiger! Wie kannst du es wagen, mich anzulügen, nach all deinen Taten!?''
Ridalos verstand nicht was vorging, doch er schluckte den Stolz ein weiteres Mal runter. Es war schon schwieriger, und lange würde er dieses Arrogante Wesen nicht ertragen.
''Verzeihe, ich weiss nicht wovon sie sprechen. Bis vor kurzem hab ich im Reich der Toten verweilt. Doch möget ihr zuerst mir euren Namen verraten? Ich heisse Ridalos.''
Der Dschinni, der Barart ak Hiri hies, liess sich auf ein Gespräch ein, er sprach anklagend, seine Informationen waren voller Vorwürfe.
Ridalos starrte lange die Kerze an, die einzige Lichtquelle in jenem düsterem, muffigen Raum.
Das was er erfuhr, konnte ihn nicht mehr erschütten, doch Nurtok war sprachlos.
Ein 'Unlebendiger', laut Barart ''Tote mit Freiem Willen und der Klaren Sicht'' hat den Tempel der Elemente verwüstet. Dort waren alle Informationen zu den Vier Elementen gesammelt, und nun ist es dem Erdboden gleich. 
Die normalerweise Friedliebenden Dschinnimönche wurden massakriert.
Viele Dörfer der Elementare wurden ausgelöscht. Wieder vom Unlebendigen und vom "Lariten'', dem letzte lebenden Geist der Luft
Und Ridalos hatte es zwar nicht geschafft, seine Ursprünglichen Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, doch etwas viel Wichtigeres erfuhr er nun.
''Die Realitätsebenen zerreissen... wegen euch Menschen! Ihr Narren wisst nichts über die Mächte die ihr nutzt. Was denkt ihr, wie ein Feuerball erschaffen wird?
Nein das interessiert euch nicht, ungebildete Idioten!'' Der Dschinni schien richtig empört zu sein, und das zu recht ''Ihr nehmt das Feuer aus einer Anderer Welt, und zieht es buchstäblich zu euch! Die Welten Liegen direkt ineinander, und doch sind sie klar getrennt, von einander und von dem Nichts, das draussen übrigbleibt. Doch ihr 'Magier'!'' Er spuckte dieses Wort aus ''zieht einen Gegenstand mit eurer Magie hindurch. Die Konsequenz ist, dass dabei der Wall beschädigt wird, und nun hat es angefangen. Zuerst entstehen übergänge Zwischen den Welten, doch das schlimmste ist: Einige dieser Risse lassen das Nichts rein. Die hälfte der Elementarebene wurde verschlungen, wofür? Damit ihr einen Diener habt, Sklaventreiber. Doch euch wird es auch noch erwischen. Ihr werdet lachend eurem Untergang entgegenrennen und die Klippe runterspringen.''
Nurtok stand den Tränen nahe, er verfluchte sich und seine Artgenossen, Menschen...Magier.
''Kann man den nichts mehr dagegen tun?'' Ridalos blickte entschlossen, aber seine Augen waren trüb und leer.
''Ihr müsstet die Magie Aufhalten... aber seid ihr überhaupt dazu bereit? Ein Unlebendiger voller Kraft und ohne Erfahrung, und ein Alter Gebrechlicher Mann? Wie dem auch sei, ich verrate euch den Weg in die Dschinnisphäre. Vielleicht ist jemand willens euch zu helfen, ich will jetzt nicht mehr. Ich muss meine Vorschung vortsetzen...Spatzenhirne wie ihr wisst nichts von der Bedeutung des Schwefeldioxid auf die Pokrat-Lungen...ein interessantes Phänomen. Doch ich hab keine Zeit mit euch mehr zu plaudern'' Damit Verschwand der Dschinni, und liess Ridalos und Nurtok sprachlos dastehen. Auf dem Boden Manifestierte sich ein Zettel, auf dem einige Anweisungen standen.


----------



## Tergenna (23. Juli 2009)

Tut mir leid, das zu sagen, aber im letzten Kapitel hat deine Schreibkunst stark nachgelassen. Alles kommt Schlag auf Schlag, eigentlich wird einem keine Atempause gegeben, die Informationen zu verdauen. Man versteht zwar, dass er sich im Jenseits befindet, aber es kommt einfach merkwürdig rüber. 
Es heißt zwar: "Ein toter Mann stellt keine Fragen", aber die Situation für die werten Leser zu beschreiben wäre angebracht. Außerdem stört mich dieses "...dessen alter Komischerweise nicht feststellbar war,..." Komisch wäre hier besser zu ersetzen mit merkwürdig oder seltsam, das andere könnte zu missverständnissen führen.
Die Geschichte im ganzen reizt mich leider nicht sehr. Das kommt wohl auch daher, dass das Untoten-Thema für mich nicht mehr sehr interessant ist, aber ich glaube am meisten liegt es daran, dass eine Geschichte von ihren Figuren lebt. Diese werden bei dir sehr vernachlässigt, man erfährt praktisch nichts über sie und ihr Charakter ist im Dunkeln, ebenso ihr aussehen. 
Im moment ist die Story leider noch ziemlich flach, aber das kann noch werden. Setze deine Ideen besser ein und umschreibe die Situationen genauer. Geschichten sind wie Diamanten: Der Kern ist das Wertvollste, aber er kann erst zur Geltung kommen, wenn er fachmännisch geschliffen ist.
(Wie poetisch, und das von mir xD)

-Anni-


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

Lautes Läuten. 
​Mitternacht, und Nurtok konnte immernoch nicht einschlafen.
Einige kurze Augenblicke schloss er die Augen, doch im Traume verfolgte ihn das Phantom von Arton.
Immer und immer wieder sah er die Schmerzerfüllten Blicke seines Freundes, und erinnerte sich an den verhängnissvollen Tag, an das Blut und die Verzerrte Gestallt, die Arton mit einer Hand aufgespiesst hatte.
Flüsternde Stimmen, Klagelaute, Schreie der Pein erreichten den Mann, dessen Haar sich schon längst ergraut hatte.
Sein Schrei zerreisste die unheimliche Stille, die über Kardoras lag, und er sass keuchend im Bett.
Eine Bewegung, kaum merkbar und zu schnell für seine Augen. Dann ein Luftzug, und vor ihm stand wieder der Untote von damals.
Nurtok schrie noch ein Mal, verzweifelt, und stürzte dabei von der Bettkante.
Erst dann begannen sich seine Gedanken zu beruhigen. Vor ihm stand Ridalos, auch wenn sein neues Aussehen monströs war.
An einigen Stellen hing die Haut in Fetzen hinab, und war grau mit einem unangenehm grünlichem Ton.
Auch das Gesicht seines früheren Schützlings war schrecklich entstellt, und die Augen schienen ausdruckslos Leer.
''Was ist passiert, Nurtok? Morgen brechen wir auf. Du musst schlafen. Du bist sowieso zu langsam, wenn du auch noch müde sein wirst, kann ich die Reise ganz vergessen.''
''Ich weiss. Ich werde versuchen einzuschlafen...die Erinnerungen quälen mich.''
''Jaja. Schlaf einfach, ich werde keinen Ballast gebrauchen.''
Ridalos verschwand genauso schnell, und lies Nurtok alleine mit seiner Verzweiflung, und der schmerzlichen Erkenntnis, dass er sich immer mehr von Ridalos entfernt hat.


''Es war absolut klar...wieso kannst du dich nicht mal anstrengen!''
Nurtok hörte nicht richtig zu. Er war müde, schrecklich müde.
''Ich konnte nicht anders. Die Vergangenheit verfolgt mich.''
Die ganze Nacht hatte er dieselben Albträume, und er konnte wirklich nichts dagegen tun.
Still frühstückte er, während Ridalos ungeduldig durch das Haus ging.
''Da steht dass wir einen Bannkreis mit Blut zeichnen müssen... da musst du hinhalten, da ich soetwas nicht mehr besitze.'
Nurtok nickte, ohne sich vom Essen zu wenden. Es war der Tag, an dem sie ausziehen würden, um den Untergang der Welt zu verhindern...es war ein beschissener Tag, der beschissen Angefangen hatte und Nurtok hatte Grund zur Annahme, dass es so bleiben würde.

Nurtok betrat seine Beschwörungskammer, und hinter ihm Ridalos, geräuschlos und schnell wie ein Phantom.
Erinnerungen überkamen den Magier, an die Zeiten als dieser Ort das wichtigste in seinem Leben war, als ihn noch Scharen von Utursa bedienten und Dschini sich um seine Einrichtung kümmerten. An die Zeiten, an denen er unbewusst auf den Untergang ihrer Welt hinarbeitete, den Untergang _aller_ Welten.
Als würde er Gedanken lesen können meinte Ridalos: ''Dieses eine mal wird nicht viel ändern. Um etwas zu retten werden wir auch Opfer bringen müssen. Der höhere Zweck wird diesen Eingriff in die Ordnung der Sphären erlauben.''
Etwas klang daran verkehrt, und Nurtok erwiederte verbittert, ''Es gibt keine Aufgabe auf dieser Welt, die uns alle Mittel erlauben würde.''
Sein Begleiter wollte nicht verstehen, und lachte, und Nurtok erkannte sogar etwas Panik in diesem schrillen Lachen. 
''Und nun mach. Den Zauber hast du ja endlich gelernt.''
Wie in der alten Zeit versenkte der Magier den Zeremoniedolch in sein eigenes Fleisch, und zeichnete dann das Zeichen, welches ihm der Dschini gezeigt hat, auf den Boden.
Der Untote stellte sich in den Inneren Kreis neben Nurtok und wartete, bis dieser die richtigen Worte gesprochen hatte. Vor ihnen flackerte die Luft leicht, dann veränderte sich alles um sie herum.

Sie standen auf einer riesigen Wiese, doch diese hier war anders als alle, die sie je gesehen haben.
Das Gras war _einheitlich_. Geordnet, einfärbig, und jeder Grashalm glich dem anderen.
Nurtok erblickte Blumen, und starrte sie ungläubig an.
Sie bildeten ein Muster, das einem Neuneck glich, und keine Blume tanzte aus der Reihe, so als wäre das ein Garten in einem Palast, und die Wiese durchgehend gepflegt.
Doch weit und breit war kein Wesen zu sehen. Bei näherer betrachtung merkte Nurtok auch, dass die Blumen aus perfekten Geometrischen Figuren bestanden.
Diese Erkenntnis brach die sich anstauende Spannung zu einer grossen Entladung, und er begann laut zu lachen. Das war einfach unglaublich.



Ridalos hingegen hiel sich nicht mit solchen unwichtigen Sachen nicht auf, er nahm es schweigend zur Kenntnis, und warf den Lachenden Nurtok einen abschätzigen Blick zu.
Die Sonne dieser _Schicht _war eine perfekte Kugel in Gelborangen Tönen, wobei die Mitte gelb war, und sich zum Rand hin die Farbe verdunkelte.
Nach den Informationen, die der arrogante Dschinni ihnen hinterlassen hatte, konnte Ridalos hoffentlich die Himmelsrichtungen bestimmen.
Dies erwies sich einfacher als erwartet, denn die Skizze entsprach genau der Realität, zur grossen Verwunderung des Alten Magiers, der starke Zweifel hatte, ob es überhaupt möglich ist.
Nurtok, der sich wieder eingekriegt hatte , wandte sich in ernstem Ton an den Jungen.
''Wir sollten sofort aufbrachen...''
''Weiss ich selber! Du bist derjenige auf den ich warten muss!''
Auch wenn Nurtok nicht wusste, was er falsch getan hatte, fühlte er sich beschämt, und ging so schnell er konnte Ridalos nach, der gemässigten Schrittes vorausging.

Die Landschaft erstaunte Nurtok jedes Mal aufs Neue.
''Der Professor der Ritualmagie würde jetzt einen Freudetanz machen... Die Figuren ähneln so sehr unseren gebräuchlichen Ritualzeichen!''
 Als er vor sich ein Hexagram sah, scheinbar eine Anomalie der Natur, einen Fluss der einen 6 Seitigen Stern formte, traf ihn die Erkentniss wie ein Schlag.
Die Zeichen, die man bei der Ritualmagie verwendete, waren die Nutzung der Ströme der Energien dieser Welt! 
''Was ist mir dir!? Beweg dich! Ich hab nicht ewig Zeit!''
Gereizt und unfreundlich wie immer, riss der Untote seinen Begleiter aus den Gedanken.

Wie lange sie schon gingen wusste Nurtok nicht. Er fühlte nur den Schmerz in seinen alten Knochen und die Müdigkeit.
Seit einiger Zeit haben die zornigen Worte seines Gefährten die Bedeutung für ihn verloren, er schleifte sich aus letzter Kraft voran.
Für diese Zeit hat er sogar Aufgehört sich Vorwürfe zu machen. Er konnte dazu nicht klar genug denken.
Doch plötzlich sah er den _Fleck_ vor sich. 
Mitten in dieser Harmonie und Ordnung, sprang es direkt in die Augen. 
Man konnte es sogar von so weit erkennen: Dies ist das Werk eines Beseelten Wesens. Denn nur diese sind in der Lage, die Natur so zu verändern.
Zuerst dachte Nurtok Häuser zu erkennen, ganz in schwarz. Doch dann erreichte ihn der Gedanke: Es waren Ruinen. Verkohlte, verwüstete Ruinen, die höchstens einige Wochen alt seien konnten.
''Willkommen in X:23 Y:-66...Reisende'' Barart ak Hiri´s Stimme durchbrach die Stille.
Ridalos steckte das Messer wieder ein, welches er in diesem Bruchteil einer Sekunde gezogen und auf die Gestallt gerichtet hat.
''Oder eher was davon übrig geblieben ist'' dachte Nurtok, hiel sich aber zurück und holte Luft, um etwas zu sagen.
Er wurde nicht zu Wort gelassen, denn Ridalos hat seine Begrüssung schon längst vorbereitet, und las sie fast schon ab.
''Ich Grüsse, ehrwürdiger Dschinni, wir haben deine Anweisungen befolgt und sind hier, um euch um Hilfe zu bitten. Erzählt und bitte genaueres über den Angriff und was wir tun können''
''Was gibts zu erzählen... der Unlebendige hat sich zu unserer Bibliothek durchgekämpft... dort hat er die Regale durchsucht, Tausende Bücher! Und er hat alle zerstört...verbrannt..'', Barart stand den Tränen nahe ''Die Forschungen von Jahrtausenden...zerstört! Einzelstücke! Es gab keine Kopien! Und nur 4 hat er Mitgenommen... ich kann euch die Namen sagen, doch euch wird es wohl nichts bringen... wie auch immer, es waren Folgende: _Die Reise in das Dorf der __Saalaariden, _von Arak ak Hanur, eine Dokumentation von seiner Reise ins Reich der Wassergeister.
_Die Schmiedekunst und das Feuer der __Afriten. _Autor Unbekannt,_ Die Nephariten, _eine Wissenschaftliche Beobachtung über das Wesen und die Körpereigenschaften der Erdgeister, auch von Arak ak Hanur, ein grossartiger Wissenschaftler, wenn ich das hinzufügen darf.''
Der Dschinni machte eine Demonstrative Pause.
''Und eins unserer Kostbarsten Bücher, das wir aber auch am Besten aufbewahrt haben. ''_Die Reisen durch die Weltschichten, und die Besonderheiten der Kulturen ihrer Bewohner_. Autor wollte unbekannt bleiben.''

''Und du willst sagen diese Kostbaren Informationen sind jetzt auf ewig verschwunden?'' Nurtok blickte den Dschinni ungläubig an.
''Ts wie redet ihr mit mir!? Nehmt euch ein Beispiel an diesem Herren da.'' Barart verzog sein Gesicht.
''Entschuligt ihn, er ist alt und tor. Wärt ihr in der Lage uns ein wenig von dem Letzten Buch zu erzählen, ak Hiri?''
Der Dschinni nickte selbstgefällig und antwortete
''Natürlich, für wen hält ihr mich! Ich kenne es auswendig. Doch es würde nichts bringen es euch zu erzählen... desswegen werde ich mit euch Reisen und euch den Weg zeigen. Ich wollte schon immer mal die Anderen Schichten sehen, und jetzt wo mich nichts an den Tempel...oder was davon übrig ist...bindet, kann ich endlich den Wunsch erfüllen. Ich hab mein Schreibzeug schon vorbeitet.'' Der Geist zeigte auf einen Riesigen Rucksack. ''Keine Sorge, mir so wenig Gepäck werd ich locker euer Tempo halten können.''
Ridalos half seinem neuen Gefährten, seinen Rucksack anzuziehen. ''Und...kannst du uns ein wenig über den Unlebendigen erzählen?''
''Nicht viel... er war schnell, noch schneller als du und seine Kraft war unglaublich. Wir haben schon oft unruhestifter beseitigt, doch dieser war zu Stark. 
Ist sein Äusseres wichtig? Naja egal, er hatte nur einige Stofffetzen Umgebunden, war schon ziemlich am verwesen, und entbösste einige Knochen. 
Ausserdem hatte er ein Loch in der Brust, ich denk mal es wurde von einer Lanze oder einem Messer verursacht.Und jetzt los, wir müssen ins Utursa - Reich. Ich hab schon eine Idee. Den Rest erklär ich euch irgendwann mal.''
Nachdem sich Ridalos bedankt hatte, gingen sie los. Er hiel es nicht für klug den Geist zu verärgern, indem er nochmal Fragt. Er wird schon Rechtzeitig bescheidgeben.
Nurtok hingegen dachte nicht so weit.
''Eine Frage, Herr Dschinni... was war eigentlich das Ergebniss eures Experimentes?''
Ridalos fasste sich an den Kopf.
''Sie explodieren.'' Barart kicherte.


So verging der Tag.
 
Da Ridalos es nicht wagte, den Dschinni zu hetzen konnte Nurtok endlich wieder zu Atem kommen.
Sehr zur Freude des alten Mannes war damit auch die Zeit des wortlosen Marschierens vorbei.
Barat, sichtlich geschmeichelt durch die Interesse begann lange Monologe über verschiedene Wissenschaftlichen Belanglosigkeiten zu halten, verschiedene Experimente zu erklären und die Umgebung zu kommentieren.
Während Ridalos vollkommen in Gedanken verschwunden ist, konnte Nurtok nicht mehr aufhören zu staunen und sog jedes Wort des Dschinni genauso wie jeden einzelnen Anblick förmlich in sich auf.
 
Und der Anblick war wirklich atemberaubend.
Eine Welt wie diese wäre in der Menschlichen Ebene gar nicht möglich, einer Ebene in der alles zum Chaos und Zerfall strebt. Unregelmäßigkeit und Anomalie definieren sie, eine unendliche Vielfalt und Unstetigkeit erschafft wunderschöne Kunstwerke… 
Doch die Welt der Dschinni beweist dass auch das Gegenteil möglich ist. 
Das Regelmäßigkeit und Eintönigkeit, Berechnung und eine geometrische und rationale Struktur nicht im Wiederspruch zu Kunst stehen muss.
Nicht ein einziges Mal war ein Objekt zu entdecken, der nicht ein perfekter Kreis, ein perfektes Vieleck oder Bogen war. 


Keine Überhänge, die Welt erinnerte an eine überdimensionales Schachbrett, und dort wo das rosarote Gras aufhörte, welches in einem 90° Winkel zum Boden stand, begann in einer geraden Linie ein Fluss mit einer dicken Schicht Algen, die wiederrum in bestimmten Abständen verschiedene Farben hatten und trotz starkem Strom immer farblich in einer Formation blieben.
„Nur die roten Algen sind essbar, und auch das nur bei jeder 4. Ansammlung", erklärte Barat im vorbeigehen. „Solche Regelmäßigkeiten tauchen oft im Zusammenhang mit Nahrung bei uns auf."
Er grinste.
Nurtok schaute ihn verwundert an, fand aber keinen Weg zu fragen ohne den Stolz des Dschinni verletzten zu können.
„Das ist also der Grund für die Hochkultur der Dschinni und der Anfang eures Wissendurstes. Ich habe mich schon gefragt warum hier keine andere Lebewesen gibt… In dieser Welt würde nicht der Stärkste überleben. Auch nicht der Anpassungfähigste, denn bis zu einer Anpassung gäbe es kein Leben mehr. Hier überleben nur die Aufnahmefähigsten."
Ohne dass man es merkte hatte Ridalos den ganzen Erzählungen gelauscht .
„Das hast du beeindruckend gut aufgenommen, für einen Unlebendigen…Ja, Intelligenz und Beobachtungsgabe haben unseren Fortbestand gesichert." der Dschinni verstummte.
Ridalos sah ihn kurz mit gehobener Augenbraue an, dann ging er weiter.
 
Die nächsten Tage vergingen im selben Stil. Der Dschinni redete, der Magier lauschte. 
Und der ehemalige „junge Magier" ging wortlos daneben, und man konnte nicht erkennen was durch seinen Kopf ging.
Am vierten Tag blieben sie stehen. 


Auch ohne zu Wissen, was ihr ursprüngliches Ziel war, haben Ridalos und Nurtok sofort verstanden, dass sich diese Angelegenheit gerade erledigt hat. 
Auf einem Tagesmarsch Entfernung stand es da: Ein riesiges Tor, unumständlich und unverziert, oder viel eher was davon übrig war. 
Das Holz vollständig verbrannt und die Steine durch die Gegend geschleudert, stand nur noch die Grundfeste. 
Und in der Mitte schwebte ein kleiner, schwarzer Fleck.
„Verdammte Monster…", war das einzige, was der Dschinni rausbekommen konnte.
 
Ridalos knirschte mit den Zähnen.
„Was soll das Bedeuten, Barat? Was ist geschehen?"
Er hatte sichtbar Schwierigkeiten kontrolliert zu bleiben, und Nurtok stellte wieder einmal traurig fest, dass vom alten Ridalos nichts mehr geblieben ist. 
„Jemand…hat dem Unlebendigen den Weg hierher gezeigt. Er steht nicht in unseren Büchern. Die Portale der Dschinniwelt sind ohne Hilfe eines von uns nicht zu finden."
Ridalos musterte den Dschinni misstrauisch.
„Du weißt wer das war?"
„Natürlich…", Barart hiel Inne und für einen Augenblich schien sein Gesichtsausdruck fast schon traurig. „In unserem Tempel gab es ausser mir nur einen Überlebenden. Kehren wir zum Tempel zurück."
Der Dschinni machte eine ungeschickte Geste in die Richtung, aus der sie gekommen waren. 
Eins musste man ihm lassen, er hatte Selbstbeherrschung, denn als im nächsten Moment plötzlich die Fratze des Untoten vor ihm erschien zuckte er nicht mit einer Wimper. 
„Kleiner Lügner. Wasser predigen und Wein trinken, hm?"
Die Augen des Dschinni weiteten sich. Konnte es sein?
Ridalos sprang wieder zurück und lachte. 
„Ihr Dschinni seid genauso Zauberer wie die Menschen es sind. Eure Welt ist nicht nur die Welt der Ordnung, diese Ordnung bestimmt auch die Zauberei. Stell uns einfach ein Portal auf und mach kein Theater, ich werde dich nicht für den Magiegebrauch verurteilen."
Oh. So ist das. Barart überlegte einen Augenblick, doch dann schluckte er seinen Stolz herunter. 
„Die Portalmagie ist uns in der Tat bekannt…"
„…und jede andere Magie auch", warf Ridalos dazwischen.
 
Jedes Zeichen für Respekt war längst verschwunden, und Nurtok schüttelte den Kopf. Wie schnell Ridalos Verhalten sich ändern konnte war erschreckend. Er hatte sich bei dem Dschinni eingeschleimt als er Informationen auf Distanz brauchte, doch jetzt wo er dem Wesen Auge in Auge gegenüberstand verzichtete er auf alle Formalitäten, und wusste ganz genau, dass er Antworten bekommen würde.
Barart atmete nochmal durch. Er war soviel Respektlosigkeit nicht gewohnt, doch im Ernst dieser Lage wollte er die übermächtige Kreatur nicht verärgern. 
„…und jede andere Magie auch. Aber nicht…" und diese Worte fielen ihm besonders schwer, er spuckte jede Silbe förmlich aus, „…schon auf meinem Rang. Mein Vorgesetzter…Lehrmeister, könnte man sagen. Artik ak´anar. Er ist der letzte Überlebende mit diesem Wissen. Ich…weiß wo man ihn finden kann."
Der Untote lächelte, wenn man die Grimasse so nennen konnte. 
„Dann nichts wie los."
 
Zwei weitere Tagesmärsche. 
Zwei weitere lange, erschöpfende Tage für einen alten Mann, dessen müde Augen auf die wiedernatürliche Kreatur gerichtet bleiben, die mit unmenschlicher Entschlossenheit voranmarschiert. 
Zwei Tage, die der weise Dschinni ohne einem einzigen Wort verbringt. Keine Weisheiten, keine Landschaftsinformationen. 
Zwei Tage, in denen der alte Mann keine Fragen stellt, auch wenn er so gerne das Geheimniss der goldenen Vögel in den Lüften wissen würde, die sich gegenseitig verfolgen, oder der seltsamen Würfel, die einige Quadranten entfernt an ihnen vorbeirollten. 
Und dann das Ziel. 
 
Eine kleine, unscheinbare und einfache Hütte. 
Unscheinbar nach den verhältnissen dieser Welt, versteht sich. Es war immernoch perfekt symetrisch und in Geometrische Formen eingeteilt.
Und die Person die vor dem Haus stand, entsprach überhaupt nicht den Erwartungen der selbsternannten Heldengruppe. 
Zum ersten Mal seit langem wagte Nurtok wieder, den Mund aufzumachen.
 
„Ist das…er?"
Der kleine Junge vor ihnen hätte genauso aus der Magicumschule stammen können, wäre da nicht die bleiche blaue Haut und der Wirbelnde Torso. Vor ihm Stand ein Spiegel, allerdings fehlte die Refelxion und es schien, als würde man in ein Bodenloses Loch schauen.

Spöttisch verbeugte sich das Wesen.
„Was kann ich für die Herren tun?"
Barart blickte wütend hinauf, brachte aber kein Wort heraus. 
„Warum hast du das getan?" Nurtoks fragte, ohne eine Antwort zu erwarten. 
Im nächsten Augenblick bereute er es gefragt zu haben, denn er verstand wie sinnlos es war solche Fragen zu stellen, und wie dumm er dastand.
Aber sogar Ridalos war sprachlos, als der kleine Dschinni munter zu reden anfing.
„Jaja, ich bin es der den ihr sucht. Großmeister Artik ak´anar, Führer des ehemaligen örtlichen Tempels, oder ehemaliger Führer des örtlichen Tempels?" 
Er lachte, laut und schrill. 
„Macht kein Unterschied, weg ist er auf jeden Fall. Warum ich es getan hab?
Warum wohl. Ich hab das getan, was jeder Dschinni getan haben sollte… ein Experiment gestartet. Sind wir uns doch ehrlich. Diese Spezies ist so wenig erforscht und ihr vorhaben hat sich nach kurzem Plaudern auch als äusserst spannend herausgestellt. Warum sollt ich mein Leben riskieren und etwas gegen sie unternehmen, wenn ich ihnen helfen kann und danach die Show genießen kann durch diesen bezaubernden Spiegel hier?"
 
Mit einem noch breiteren Grinsen schaute der Dschinni auf das Messer, was an seinen Hals gesetzt wurde. 
„Nicht so Vorlaut. Ich werde dich töten sobald es mir beliebt."
„Tu es doch. Ich weiß nur zufällig, dass ihr ohne mir eurem Ziel nicht folgen könnt." 
Seine Stimme triefte nur vor Hohn. 
Barart blickte sich wütend um. 
„Das sollte uns auf einen gemeinsamen Standpunkt bringen.", meinte Ridalos plötzlich mit fröhlicher Stimme und entfernte das Messer von Artik´s Hals.
„Du öffnest uns ein Portal, und ich gebe den Schwur dass ich dich nicht anrühren werde. Zeig uns deine Magie, Großmeister."
„So können wir doch reden…aber ich glaub ich hätte noch gerne dein nettes Messer, es sieht wirklich schmück aus." 
 
Der „Großmeister" platzte schon fast vor Selbstgefälligkeit.
Demütig reichte Ridalos ihm das Messer mit der Edelsteinverziehtung, wohlwissend dass sie keine anderen Wege haben. 
Artik ak´anar steckte das Messer ganz langsam in seinen Gürtel, so als würde er die Gedult der Gruppe testen wollen. Nurtok schaute ihn böse an und wollte etwas sagen, doch der Untote wies ihn mit einer Handbewegung an, still zu sein.
 
Barart stand immernoch ohne ein Wort zu sagen da, seine Pupillen so stark vergrößert das die Augen schon fast zur gänze Violett waren. In ihm herrschte Krieg, denn ohne es zugeben zu wollen empfand er als Dschinni eine Art Verständnis für das Handeln seines Meisters. Trotdem war sein Verhalten inakzeptabel, er hat die Wesen unterstützt die sein Volk ausgerottet haben. 
Dschinni waren nie besonders liebend zu einander, aber das war einfach zu viel. 


Langsam fing der kleine blauhäutige Junge an, am Boden ein Muster aus Kreuzen, Octagramen und Kreisen zu zeichnen. Er stellte schwarze und rote Kerzen nach einem ausgeklügelten System auf, und murmelte unverständliche Wörter, viel zu leise als dass es jemand anderer verstehen könnte.
 
Ein Tor öffnete sich. 
Durch den Eingang konnte man eine riesige Wiese sehen. Keine Wiese wie hier, eine wilde, ungezähmte, unregelmäßige Wiese. Weit am Horizont war eine Sonne zu sehen, davor die Siluetten von riesigen Bäumen.
Nurtok, den dieser Anblick erfreute, stieg als erstes hinein. Ein leises Zischen, und er war auf der anderen Seite dieser scheinbaren Glaswand. Er winkte den anderen zu folgen. 
 
„Wie lange wirst du dieses Portal aufrechterhalten, Dschinni?" fragte Ridalos misstrauisch.
 
Der Dschinni schnaubte abwertend. 
„Ein paar Tage wird's von alleine halten, dafür hat meine Kunst genug getan. Mehr Anstrengung seid ihr nicht…" Sein linkes Auge zuckte zusammen. Das war das letzte was vom großartigen Meister der Dschinni zu hören gewesen ist, im nächsten Augenblick verschlangen die Flammen auch die andere Hälfte seines Körpers.
Ridalos blickte Barart annerkennend an. Er hatte sich nicht in ihm geirrt. 
Er ließ den Geist vor, und betrat dann selber das Portal. 
Auf sie wartete die wilde und bestialisch schöne, aber auch elegante und stolze Welt der Utursa.





Ende Kapitel 1.


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

Die Idee ist gut aber es macht irgendwie keinen Spass es zu lesen.

Sorry


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

so, bitte antwort: Ich hab alles ueberarbeitet, wurde es besser oder schlechter?


----------



## Rodem (23. Juli 2009)

wirklich gut gemacht, ich weis aus eigener erfahrung dass es sehr schwer ist, sich einfach so eine geschichte "aus den fingern zu saugen" ;-)
hier und da sind ein paar (eigentlich zu vernachlässigende) schönheitsfehler drin, aber nichts konkretes
alles in allem eine sehr schöne geschichte, gratulation und weiter so

mfg Rodem


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

danke, 

ich versuche aus fehlern zu lernen und werde mir jetzt keine zeitfrist setzen, wo es am ende schlecht wird^^


----------



## MadRedCap (27. Juli 2009)

Mit 13 Jahren würde ich fast sagen, dass ich interessiert bin, etwas von dir zu lesen, wenn du 18 oder älter bist.

Um auf die Geschichte einzugehen: Allgemein lässt du dir zu wenig Zeit, genauer in deinen Beschreibungen zu werden, was allerdings in einer Fantasy-Geschichte eigentlich das A und O ist, um Stimmung aufzubauen, ohne dabei die Vorstellungskraft deiner Leser zu sehr zu unterfordern. Schwieriger Grad, das zu erreichen, aber mit der Zeit lernt man dazu.
Dann: Du schwenkst in zu kurzer Zeit viel zu häufig durch die Charaktere, die beileibe keine wirkliche Persönlichkeit entwickeln. Es fehlen da gewisse, unauslöschbare Eigentschaften eines Charakteres, auf die man sich stützen sollte und stark aufpassen muss, ihre Handlungen dementsprechend zu gestalten.
Desweiteren: Dein Schreibstil animiert kaum (zumindest mich nicht) zum weiterlesen. Lapidare Beschreibungen irgendwelcher uninteressanter Orte, in denen fast noch uninteressantere Dinge geschehen. Da denke ich, hast du wesentlich mehr drauf. Noch dazu, wie ein Vorposter schon gesagt hatte, lässt du dem Leser kaum Zeit, Informationen zu verdauen, sondern wechselst das Geschehen viel zu schnell und kantig, ohne Überleitung oder sonstiges.

Potenzial kann ich dir attestieren, aber an der Technik mangelt es dir noch. Aber ein reger Geist lässt sich von so etwas nicht ernüchtern, sondern versucht sich da zu verbessern. Ich schreibe auch sehr gerne, allerdings bin ich fast 22 und mache dies nun schon seit fast 10 Jahren, von demher hab ich in etwa ne kleine Ahnung, wie man eine Geschichte schreiben sollte . Das wichtigste ist eine lebendige Sprache. Kein abrattern von Sätze. Das langweilt den Leser mehr als schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

Danke, ich werde weiterueben.


----------



## Gallowmere (29. Juli 2009)

hmm ja ...also.. fangen wir mal an...

Da ich auch sehr viel schreibe und erzähle, kenne iche deine probleme...die musst dem leser eine pause zwischenduch lassen und die spannungskurven nach oben treiben ...wenn etwas grad richtig spannend wird zum beispiel....kannst du voll fies sein und zu einem anderen deiner charaktere switchen lassen...so will der leser undbedingt wissen wies es weitergeht..das sollte man allerdings nicht zu oft machen ^^ weiterhin....hab sich deine satzanfänge zwar verbessert aber sie beginnnen immer noch ein klein bissel zu viel mit der die das-anfängen ...das kann man unterbinden in dem man zum beispiel diesen satz nimmt. "Das Haus ist rot und hat eine grüne Tür, die in der Sonne glänzt" Dort kannst du am Anfang zum beispiel den namen des Bewohners nennen oder den Satz aufteilen das er größer und interessanter klingt wie zum Beispiel: "Jack´s Haus ist Zinnoberrot. Seine Tür war aus Olivegrünem Holz, welches in der Sonne glänzt." Nur zum beispiel...ansonsten..kleiner tipp von autor zu autor....ließ viel ...ließ alles was dir vor die linse kommt und wenns volksliteratur ist...deine wortschatz vergrößert sich enorm und satzkonstellationen sind dann schnell ausgedacht...dann ist das auch nicht mehr ganz so eintönig....ansonsten...hat deine geschichte einen schönen Faden der einen durch die geschehnisse zieht...behalte diese Fähigkeit und übe fleissig...ich freue mich auf mehr...

Grüße zum Mittwoch

de micha


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Danke, bin gerade dabei wie mir MadRedCap empfohlen hat die Handlung aufzuschreiben, um sich daran orientieren zu koennen wenn ich die Geschichte weiterschreibe.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juli 2009)

hab nicht alles gesesen, da es schwer zu lesen ist. wieso keine umlaute???

ansonsten wie schon geschrieben: mehr details. auch unwichtige. der leser will sich das was passiert, was du im kopf hast, ausmalen können.

beispiel:

_Der Tag fing gut an.
Seine Diener servierten Nurtok das Essen, und er entliess die beiden Uturasa, ...
_
versuch den tagesanbruch zu beschreiben und lass da positives einfliessen, das vermittelt wieso er gut anfing.
wie sehen die diener aus? was für kleidung tragen sie? wie laufen sie? was für essen servieren sie? 

du versuchst ja im anschluss sie ein wenig zu beschreiben, aber das ist viel zu wenig. mach die unterhaltungen zwischen den charakteren länger, lass auch da unwichtigen kram einfliessen.


später:

_Ein Maedchen, auf 17 Sommer geschaetzt, ging vorbei, und schaute ihn dabei verachtlich an._

was für ein mädchen? woher kommt sie? wohin geht sie? wie sehen ihre haare aus? was macht sie nachdem sie ihn verÄchtlich angesehen hat?



usw.


edit: versuch dir das als film vorzustellen, der in deinem kopf abläuft. und beschreib alles was du in diesem film siehst. aber als schreiber kannst du im gegensatz zu nem filmer auch die gedanken und ideen beschreiben. tu es.


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem detailliert beschreiben ist ein ganz guter Tipp.
Das macht eine Geschichte interessant.. das kannst du natürlich auch in der Umgebung nützen.
Bestenfalls mit Rückblenden, was dein Hauptcharakter in der Geschichte beim Anblick denkt. Womit er den Anblick verbindet. Was er vom Anblick hält etc etc.

Hier zB ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus meinem Buch.. An dieser Stelle im zweiten Kapitel, veranschaulicht mein Hauptcharakter aus dem Buch einen Tagesablauf, damit sich der Leser kurzweilig vorstellen kann, wie der Charakter lebt.

_Einige Wochen lang verliefen die Tage gleich wie eh und je. Klingelnder Wecker um 10.30, Joggingrunde zum nächsten Zeitungsstand, kurz in den Supermarkt um für Mittag einzukaufen, nach dem Essen noch die nötige Kleinarbeit und im Anschluss ins Zimmer einsperren. Heute war der erste Tag an dem ich bereits in der Früh eine Zigarette rauchte um meine Nerven für den Tag stabil zu halten.

Ein kurzer Blick aus dem Fenster genügte um zu sehen dass der Herbst vor der Tür stand. Langsam wurden die Tage kürzer und die Nächte länger. Jedes mal wenn die Bäume beginnen ihre Blätter zu verlieren, muss ich an die Beerdigung meines Vaters denken. Als wir am Grab standen, lagen überall die abgefallenen Blätter um das Grab, dass es fast so schien als würden die Bäume mit ihm sterben. Meine Großmutter sagte damals zu mir, dass Gott die Blätter fallen lässt, um den Blumen am Grab eine gute Erde zu bereiten, aber am Tag darauf verloren auch die Blumenkränze am Grab die ersten Blätter und nach wenigen Tagen starben auch diese.

Seit ich umgezogen bin, habe ich mich über nichts mehr gefreut als über die Aussicht aus meinem Zimmer. Wir lagen weder hoch, noch hatten wir eine besonders schöne Umgebung, aber der Wald vorm Haus glänzte täglich in neuer Pracht. Wo man im Winter ein paar wenige Tiere beim Graben nach Futter sah, standen im Sommer manchmal Rehe beim Grasen. Es wirkte beim Einzug fast therapierend und es gab kaum einen Tag wo ich nicht am Fenster saß und dem Wald beim Gedeihen zusah._


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juli 2009)

liest sich gut. wo kann man das kaufen? :-)


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> liest sich gut. wo kann man das kaufen? :-)



q: Noch gar nicht.
Ich hänge am vorletzten Kapitel und bin am überlegen, ob ichs bei dem Band lasse und den zweiten Hauptcharakter sterben lass - oder ob ich ihn weiterleben lass und mir nochmal 350 Seiten antu ^^


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

_Der Weg zur Arbeit läuft jeden Tag gleich ab. Ich gehe um 17.00 aus dem Haus, treffe auf dem Weg zur Haltestelle Mrs. Lavoir und ihren kläffenden Chihuahua Spinky, grüße sie mit einem „Guten Tag Mrs. Lavoir“, ohne zurückgegrüßt zu werden und stehe um fünf nach fünf abfahrbereit. Bis der Bus mit der Nummer 7 ankommt, geht sich meistens genau eine Zigarette aus, die ich brauche um den bevorstehenden Geruch während der Fahrt besser unterdrücken zu können.

In der letzten Reihe der Nummer 7, sitzt stets derselbe alte Herr. Ich hab mich schon all die Jahre gefragt wo er  hinfährt. Er wirkt zerbrechlich und einsam, hat immer die Augen verschlossen und redet nicht, was ihn wahrscheinlich älter macht als er ist.

Wenn der Bus um 10 nach 5 ankommt, sind es bloß noch wenige Meter zum Sailorman. Wir öffnen erst um 18.00, deshalb gehe ich immer durch eine schmale müllbedeckte Seitengasse zum Hintereingang. Das ist der einzige Ort in Lake City der wohl noch ungemütlicher ist als die Fahrt hierher. Hier findet man jegliches Ungeziefer von Schaben bis Ratten bis hin zu Drogendealern früh am Morgen und Huren in der Nacht.

Meistens ist Paul noch nicht da.
Das ist mein Chef, und eigentlich ein recht angenehmer Kerl, der vor etwa 20 Jahren aus Kanada hergezogen ist. Er behauptet ihm gefällt die Arbeit hier, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass er damit nur versucht seine Frustration unter einer Maske zu verstecken. Zudem glaube ich, dass er mich nur aus Mitleid angestellt hat. Ich kann mir vorstellen dass seine Einzugsphase ebenfalls Spuren hinterlassen hat, und er jetzt vieles daran setzt es den Nächsten erträglicher zu machen.

Wenn wir die letzten frischen Gläser vom Vortag aus der Spüle nehmen, und die Heizung warmgelaufen ist, kommt schon meist ein Teil der Stammkundschaft. Jeden Abend dieselben verwahrlosten ungemütlichen Kerle, meistens geschieden mit unehelichen Kindern, ohne Lebensperspektive und zeitenweise ohne Job. Sie kommen hier her um gegen ihr letztes Hab und Gut Karten zu spielen, oder sich über belanglose Probleme die Köpfe einzuschlagen. Ab und zu ist es recht amüsant zuzuhören, wenn sie sich über die Regierungsstrategien von Politikern anfechten, die eigentlich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr ihr Amt ausüben, oder wenn der 1,80 große dicke Säufer von seiner Frau mit einer Statur von 1,50 und 45kg erzählt, welche ihn monatelang geschlagen habe. 

Welch brutale böse kleine kräftige Frau!_

Hier q: Noch mehr detaillierte Beschreibung.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juli 2009)

lass sie sterben ... :-)


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, eine veraenderung braucht zeit, und ich bin ein verdammt langsamer schreiber^^


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juli 2009)

ich denke zeit hat noch keinem buch geschadet, wenn es nicht gerade auf aktuelle ereignisse anspielt und ein bestseller werden soll .. ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Oh verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin verloren


----------



## Avriel (29. Juli 2009)

also ich schreibe selbst auch an einer geschichte und das zieht sich unglaublich in die länge
 was mir bei dir aufgefallen ist das selbe wie bei mir, ich hatte es manchmal so eilig mit dem schreiben das ich die details ausgelassen habe was es etwas unverständlich gemacht hat..
oder aber man versteht das alles nicht so richtig, da taucht jemand auf und man will wissen wer das ist, zum beispiel mit diesem jizad oder wie das war das hab ich nich ganz kapiert was mir dann wiederum das interesse ein wenig genommen hat oder deine "kapitel" also diese abschnitte sind zu kurz die erzählen zu wenig 

was bei mir auch geholfen hat war ein bisschen vorbereitung, die hauptcharaktere z.b. in steckbriefen festhalten ideen aufschreiben und hab und zu durchlesen weil einem selbst auch wieder veränderungen auffallen nur da ist dann ab und zu das problem das man zu viel ändern will und das sollte man dann entweder gleich oder aber am ende der geschichte tun und sowas kann dann ne menge arbeit werden...
aber die idee finde ich bis jetzt von dem was ich kapiert habe ganz nett auch wenn ich es mir zugegeben noch nciht ganz durchgelesen hab da es mir dafür heute zu spät ist
womit man auch aufpassen muss...zahlen verwirren häufig die leser ich hab mal eine geschichte angefangen in der es so viel um schulden ging und wie hoch die waren und wie viel abgezogen wurde durch dies und das...sowas verwirrt leser häufig oder stresst diese so ist es auch bei belphegas detaillierter fassung ein wenig so

ich wünsche dir aber ansonsten noch viel erfolg und spaß


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Jo, ich hoffe die leser noch ein wenig verwirren zu koennen... der aufbau der welten, was eigentlich vorgeht usw will ich ja nicht zu voreilig erklaeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avriel (30. Juli 2009)

Du musst halt aufpassen das du es nicht übertreibst sonst wird es den Lesern noch zu verwirrend^^
kennst du Walter Moers? Wenn nicht lies mal eines seiner Bücher, ich habe noch keinen Autor mit so viel Fantasie und vor allem so vielen schönen Details wie ihn getroffen.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Schreib weiter! bitte, bifte bitte!!!

Zur Insperation schenk ich dir einen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder soll ich dir lieber ne gescheite Tastatur mit umlauten schicken?


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

wAEre sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

ich hab eine übrig, das ist kein Problem. Aber schreib erst weiter!


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Hatte gerade eine plotzliche Inspiration, eine Muse... hab einen weiteren Teil gepostet, hoffe ihr findet auch, das ich die tipps befolgt habe


----------



## Akathosh (2. August 2009)

So jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich schreibe selber nicht, hab mal angefangen, aber hab leider nicht die nötige Gedult, ich lese lieber. Und ich lese fast alles, bin notorisch Pleite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Insgesamt gefällt mir deine Geschichte gut, aber um ehrlich zu sein gefällt mir alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An sich errinnert mich die Handlung, nein, nicht an Moers, sondern an Jonathan Strouts "Bartimäus", ich denke den kennst du, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am Anfang ist mir aufgefallen, dass du viel Elative benutz zB. bei "Der Raum war _riesig_", "sahen aus wie _unglaublich_ haessliche Voegel", "war nur _sehr_ schwach verwest". Das zerstört meiner Meinung nach die Spannung, wirkt überzogen.

Dazu muss ich mich der Meinung der andern anschließen, deine Kapitel sind zu kurz, ich würde dir empfehlen da ein oder zwei Kapitel von Ridalos zusammen zu fassen und noch ein wenig den Tagesablauf erzählen. An solchen Stellen kann man auch gut den Charakter einer Person hervorbringen. Und am besten sollte man da auch dem Leser sich ein eigenes Bild zu schaffen. Also Sätze wie: "Er war böse/geizig/arrogant" vermeiden, der Charakter sollte durch Handlungen deutlich werden. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen, wenn du beispielsweise aus der 1. Person schreibst und dabei nur auf die Gefühle/Gedanken dieser einen Person eingehst. Somit würdest du zwei Fligen mit einer Klappe schlagen: Du hättest längere Kapitel und kannst mehr auf den Charakter der Personen eingehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Avriel geb ich Recht, Details, so nebensächlich sie dir auch erscheinen mögen, schmücken deine Geschichte aus und machen die ganze Welt lebendiger. Dadurch verhinderst du, dass der Erzählfluss ins stocken gerät und die Geschichte langweilig erscheint.

Tja, das wars eigentlich auch schon. Das wichtigste ist meiner Meinung nach, immer am Ball zu bleiben und nie aufzuhören, und wenns jeden Tag 10 Minuten sind. Gerade beim schreiben macht Übung wirklich den Meister. Und ein Stück Talent, aber das hast du ja. Ach ja, lesen hilft auch. Du lersnt nicht nur neue Wörter sondern kannst dir auchmal anschauen, wie andere so schreiben. Das hilft mir ungemein. Wenn du das alles beachtest und weiter übst, kann das echt was werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (2. August 2009)

Wenn ich mich jeden Tag ans Schreiben setzten würde und meinen normalen Output von ca 20 DIN A4-Seiten im Word, Arial, Schriftgrad 11 während einer kreativen Phase halten könnte...
...hät ich sicherlich schon 5 Bücher fertig. Aber mein größtes Problem ist leicht zu erkennen: Teh Interwebz! Dadurch, dass ich den lieben langen Tag hier reinposten kann wies mir passt, schreibe ich schon genug, um meine Lust daran auf weiteres verderbe. 

Aber im Prinzip kann man sagen: Gut Ding will Weile haben. 
Ausserdem ist die Rohfassung genau das: Roh. Bevor man dann eine Autorenkorrektur, eine Zweitleser-Korrektur und und und durchhat, muss die Geschichte erst einmal geschrieben sein.



Akathosh schrieb:


> Ach ja, lesen hilft auch. Du lersnt nicht nur neue Wörter sondern kannst dir auchmal anschauen, wie andere so schreiben. Das hilft mir ungemein. Wenn du das alles beachtest und weiter übst, kann das echt was werden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich zu 100% so unterschreiben. 
Lesen bildet dein Vokabular, deine Rechtschreibung und fördert auch die eigene Fantasie.
Aber nicht nur Lesen kann einem kreative Ideen bringen: Ich bevorzuge einen guten Film oder ein gutes Spiel genauso. Niemand wird dich deswegen anprangern, wenn du von irgendwoher einen toll klingenden Namen kopierst (naja, Arthas sollte man z.B. nicht grad verwenden, wenn das 70% der Erdbevölkerung besser weiß). Oder Plot-Ideen. Oder oder oder. Da gibt es sovieles zu entdecken, was man leicht abgewandt in seinen eigenen Geschichten gut verbauen kann. Gerade im Bereich Film sind gute Dramen das beste Mittel, um seiner Geschichte die vielleicht entscheidende Spannungskurve zu verpassen.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Akathosh schrieb:


> An sich errinnert mich die Handlung, nein, nicht an Moers, sondern an Jonathan Strouts "Bartimäus", ich denke den kennst du, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ehrlich, dieses Buch hat mich auch am meisten Motiviert <3
Mein Absoluter unschlagbarer Top-Liebling.
Trotzdem wird der Aufbau der Welten und die Handlung, sowie die natur der "Sklaven" anders sein, sonst waere es ja langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Ach ja, lesen hilft auch. Du lersnt nicht nur neue Wörter sondern kannst dir auchmal anschauen, wie andere so schreiben.


Ich lese vergleichsweise viel, von Kurzgeschichten im Internet bis zu Grossen, Dicken Buechern wie Eragon, Herr der Ring, Narnia.



noch eine Frage:

Wie Feuer und Eis haben alle Ereignisse und Entscheidungen des Schicksals auf ihn eingeschlagen, 
zerkratzten ihn und liessen ihn Gluehen, 
Schmerzten ihm und versuchten ihn zu biegen, 
und wieder einmal schuettete das Leben ihm einen Eimer kaltes Wasser ins Gesicht.
Doch wo die Meisten zerbrachen, den Druck und die Schicksalsschlaege nicht aushielen,
im Feuer verbrannten oder im Wasser ertranken, erwartete Ridalos ein anderer Weg.
Wie Metall, das von der Gefahr geschmiedet und von der Angst gehaertet wurde, 
Um Stahl zu werden, erwachte ein neues Gefuehl ihn Ridalos.
Eine Waerme durchfuhr ihn, er konnte sich wieder bewegen, und sein Blick wurde haerter, 
er war nicht mehr der Fliehende, er wollte nicht mehr Angst haben, und er wollte sich nicht mehr unterdruecken lassen&#8230;
Gerade noch druckte sein Blick Furcht aus, doch nun war nur noch eins zu sehen: Hass.

Wie findet ihr diesen Absatz?
Ich wollte gestern schon schlaffen gehen, aber irgendwie ist mir auf einmal diese Idee gekommen, und ich wollte sie umbedingt aufschreieben.


----------



## dragon1 (9. August 2009)

Ein weiterer Teil ist da. Naechster kommt wahrscheinlich am 12, so hab ich es zumindestens vor.


----------



## dragon1 (27. August 2009)

ein weiterer teil auf dem blatt fertig,  heute oder morgen werd ichs auf dem pc tippen + ueberarbeiten


----------



## dragon1 (28. August 2009)

In diesem Teil versuche ich, die Kindheit von Ridalos und auch diesen Zustand zwischen Leben und Tod, befreit vom Nachdenken zu beschreiben. Bin etwas muede, hab aber noch 2 weitere 3 Weitere A4 seien Handgeschrieben, die ich abtippen werde.


----------



## nondragon (17. September 2009)

Hallo, wo postest du die updates so dass ich weiter lesen kann?


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Ich editiere sie immer dazu.


----------



## dragon1 (25. September 2009)

Neuer Teil da.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Oktober 2009)

Rodem schrieb:


> wirklich gut gemacht, ich weis aus eigener erfahrung dass es sehr schwer ist, sich einfach so eine geschichte "aus den fingern zu saugen" ;-)
> hier und da sind ein paar (eigentlich zu vernachlässigende) schönheitsfehler drin, aber nichts konkretes
> alles in allem eine sehr schöne geschichte, gratulation und weiter so
> 
> mfg Rodem




Für mich ist das die leichteste Arbeit. Ich habe wahnsinnig viele Ideen für Geschichten. Nur nicht den Nerv es zu schreiben,
ich lese lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir keine Tipps geben. Mir fällt nichts ein was nicht schon gesagt worden wäre.


PS: Nieder mit den Necromanten...


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Thihi^^



> Für mich ist das die leichteste Arbeit. Ich habe wahnsinnig viele Ideen für Geschichten. Nur nicht den Nerv es zu schreiben,


Self here )=


Neuer, kleiner Teil da.
Brauche dringend wen, der sich ein wenig mit Aexten auskennt^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Oktober 2009)

Was musst du wissen? Wurfaxt, Streitaxt? Eine mit Bart oder Doppelschneidig? 
Oder ein Stachel auf der Hinterseite? Wunderbar gegen Kavallerie. 

*g*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Oktober 2009)

'Vielleicht haben manche von euch zu Lebenszeiten hart geschuftet, 
hatten Nahrungsmangel oder kein Dach über dem Kopf. Weil sie zu 
unfähig waren, oder sonst noch was."

-Boahh ey! Heftig Alta!

Nein im ernst, da würde ich mich doch sehr beleidigt fühlen nach so einer
Aussage (und der, der es wagte, darf Kielholen!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99a6DaheLqs

Piraten-Metal! Yay!

Ich glaube ich hatte zu wenig Schlaf. Den hole ich mir jetzt! 

MfG, Richard


----------



## sympathisant (30. Oktober 2009)

habd en letzten teil gelesen ... und ich vermisse immer noch details. z.b. der axtleser. klar, dass du ihn vielleicht noch nicht bis in alle einzelheiten charakterlich beschreiben willst oder kannst. 

aber wie sieht er aus? gross oder klein? 
welche kleidung trägt er? leder oder platte? ;-)

was tut er während der (kurzen) unterhaltung? mit fehlt sowas wie: _musterte er Ridalos verächtlich von oben bis unten ..._

oder während des laufens: _hielt er durch trotz der einsetzenden schmerzen in der lunge._


es wird besser und für dein alter ist es oke. aber immer wieder sätze oder teilsätze, die das handeln, das denken und fühlen der personen beschreiben fehlen noch ..


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Danke (= ich das zu schnelle "ueberfliegen" ist mir erst heute, beim 2ten lesen aufgefallen. Werde mich jetzt hinsetzen, etwas verbessern und einen kleinen Teil weitermachen.

Die Axtform:
Er bekommt 2 eine Einschneidige Aexte, kurz und nicht sehr schwer, mit einer kleinen Klinge/Stachel auf der Hinteseite haben^^
Wie ist der Kampfstil im allegmeinen? Wuchtige schlaege? Wie parriert man? Ist der kampf mit 2 Axten ueberhaupt moeglich/effektiv?
Den anderen Charakteren werd ich aber ausgefallenere Waffen verpassen.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Weitergeschrieben (: Eine riesengrosse bitte an ScHaDoWeYe, eventuell auch sympathisant und alle anderen Kritiker (Ind diesem Zusammenhang positiv gemeint): 
Könntet ihr euch die Zeit nehmen, um zu beschreiben, wie die einzelnen Personen auf euch wirken (Alle die Mehr als 1 mal vorkommen^^), ich weiss nur wie ich sie mir vorstelle, nicht wie sie rüberkommen.
Und ob ihr bereits eine Ahnung habt, ob und wie etwas passiert, ich möchte gern wissen ob es leicht einzuschätzen ist was ich vorhabe.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Oktober 2009)

Also mit 2 Äxten muss der Kämpfer sehr wendig und schnell sein. Durch das kleine und dünne Blatt gräbt sich die
Axt tief ins Fleisch, man braucht keine so große Kraft wie bei Zweihändern (wobei bei denen JEDER Schlag tötlich
ist). Man kann allerdings nur sehr schlecht mit solchen Waffen parieren, und nie mit dem Blatt! 
Weißt du was eine Rückhand ist? 

Wenn ich mit der Rechten zuschlage und die Hand gleich wieder auf der selben Bahn zurückziehe. Hier kommt der
Stachel zum Einsatz. 

Indianer sind zum Beispiel Axtkämpfer an denen men sehen kann was man mit einer Axt alles machen kann. Werfen,
schlagen, hacken, sogar stechen ist drin wenn man die Waffe richtig hält. Allerdings ist das nur "geliehenes Wissen".
Ich habe nie eine Axt geführt (nur einmal hab ich nen Baum gefällt  *hrrr*) daher kann ich hierzu nicht viel sagen.

So und nun zu deiner Bitte:

Ich wollte sofort Nurtok dafür zu rate ziehen. Und bei ihm fängt schon eine Schwierigkeit an. Er ist nicht ein Charakter
sondern viele. Er wandelt sich stellenweise auf drastische Art und Weise, ohne dass genau darauf eingegangen wird
wie dieser Wandel von statten geht. Ach ich bin kein Kritiker ich kann mich manchmal so schlecht ausdrücken.

Ich werde mir die Geschcihte nochmal komplett durchlesen und in einem anderen Comment Stellung beziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Richard  

PS: In letzter Zeit wird es mir zu aufwendig S"c"hadoweye zu schreiben. Ich verbleibe bei meinem Vornamen, ist 
onehin viel schöner


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2009)

Ich versuche Nurtok ein wenig...abnormal? darzustellen, also das ist mir schonmal geglückt, denk ich xD

schonmal ein danke dafür, bin heute den ganzen tach wandern, da wird mich vielleicht wieder die Muse küssen.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> MfG, Richard
> 
> PS: In letzter Zeit wird es mir zu aufwendig S"c"hadoweye zu schreiben. Ich verbleibe bei meinem Vornamen, ist
> onehin viel schöner


Jep Richard ist besser...erinnert mich gleich an LFG, und da kommen immergute erinnerungen hoch - 

Schreibe jetzt weiter


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. November 2009)

Habe es mir nochmals durchgelesen (nun gut nicht ganz bis zum Schluss). Ausser dass
Ridalos für mich sehr viel jünger als 21/22 Jahre wirkt, könnt ich nicht wirklich viel sagen.

An der Nachdenklichkeit des Jungen zeigst du, dass du Tiefgang in die Geschichte bringen 
willst. Stellen wie das Bekenntnis, dass der Junge zum Sterben bereit sei, wirkt wiederum
unerwartet und unpassend (aus meiner Sicht).

Ridalos ist dein Hauptcharakter. Lass ihn einmal nachdenken und uns an seinen Gedanken
teil haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mir auch einmal etwas Zeit für meine Geschichte nehmen. Mal sehen, ob ich 
jetzt noch etwas hinbekomme.

MfG, Richard

PS: Hoffe ich enttäusche dich mit diesem mageren Post nicht. Aber ich bin, wie gesagt,
kein guter Kritiker.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Ach was, immerhin besser als immer nur lob, und schmeichelein. 
Das dumme is, ich schaffe es nicht richtig rueberzubekommen 


Spoiler



Das die im Totenreich wie benebelt sind, und in einen Zustand der ewigen Gluecksseeligkeit versetzt. Also wie unter Drogen.



Zu sterben bereit?
Meinst du dort, wo er will dass man ihn wiederbelebt?
Das ist was anderes.

Und beim Kampf stirbt er, weil er sich von blindem, unbaendigem Hass leiten laesst, wie ein Berserker.


Du hast recht, das ich ihn zuwenig nachdenken lasse ist ein problem, aber irgendwie find ich keinen weg, seine Gedanken so aufzuschreiben, dass es nicht total langweilig/"gespielt" wirkt


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. November 2009)

Zu dem was du als Spoiler markiert hast: Ich habe ein Buch gelesen in dem
das so geschrieben war. Eventeull finde ich es und kann dir dann Tipps geben.

"Und beim Kampf stirbt er, weil er sich von blindem, unbaendigem Hass leiten laesst, wie ein Berserker."

Wieder etwas was in meinen Augen ungewöhnlich ist. Er scheint zu beginn immer wie 
"ein ruhiger Junge". Bei weitem nicht wie ein 22-jähriger Mann. Zum anderen wirkt
er niedergeschlagen, aber nicht als hätte er mit dem Leben abgeschlossen. Und wie
aus ihm einfach so ein Berserker wird, verstehe ich auch nicht. Das sind solche Charakter-
eigenschaften die für mich nicht zueinanderpassen. Ich widme mich jetzt meiner Geschichte,
wenn ich ein Kapitel fertig habe mache ich hier weiter^^

-Richard


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Wird schon noch kommen. Bald wird er nurnoch von Hass geleitet, weils ihm zuviel wird (-=

Und zu seinem Alter, musst du bedenken dass es in einer völlig anderen Gesellschaft passiert. Das ist auch die entwicklung des Menschen anders.
Aber grössteils geb ich dir recht, ich weiss selber wieviel ich noch lernen muss.
Genau wie du will ich das meine Geschichte "perfekt" wird, und es macht mich wuetend es nicht zu schaffen - auch wenn ich weiss dass ich es gar nicht schaffen kann.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. November 2009)

Haha das hätte von mir sein können^^

So ich muss meine Mutter in der Stadt herumfahren. Dann zocke 
ich eine Runde CnC und schreibe anschließend weiter. 

Ich schreibe jetzt auch wenn ich keine Lust dazu habe. Ich treibe
die Geschichte voran und wenn ich dann wirklich Lust habe und
mich "due Muse küsst" überarbeite ich dass geschriebene.

So, ich bin dann mal Benzin verbrauchen.

-Richard


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Ich schreibe nur mit hilfe der Muse^^ Und trotzdem so unperfekt...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. November 2009)

Schreib einfach mal weiter. Oder versuche einmal mit allem Wissen ein altes Kapitel zu korrigieren. Letzteres mache ich gerade, habe nämlich keine
Ahnung wie ich Undercity beschreiben soll. Wer die Stadt kennt wird mein Problem verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auf dein nächstes Kapitel gespannt.

-Richard


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Neuer Teil da.
Schon irgendwelche vorahnunge, was grad erzaehlt wird?


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. November 2009)

...


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2009)

ich habs nur wegeditiert weil der link kaputt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. November 2009)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, worauf du mit dem neusten Teil abzielst. Die Geisterebene? Das "Plane of suck?"
Oder sind das alles Dschinn? Ich habe keine Ahnung. 

- Richard


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

Ausgezeichnet^^  Hab ich auch gehofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte Dschinn*i*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. November 2009)

Das kann ich aber nicht aussprechen, und du sicher auch nicht.
Nur Kroaten können ohne Vokale sprechen. Naja Mullas vielleicht auch,
Ü ist ja kein Vokal, oder?

*Alles mit einem Wayne-Train überfahre*

Wann geht es weiter?^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ups ausgebessert.
Dsch*i*nn*i* sollt es natuerlich sein


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. November 2009)

/sign   -.-


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

hab mich gezwungen weiterzuschreiben. Wurde aber auch Zeit


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Januar 2010)

Noch immer nichts Neues? Naja meckern darf ich am allerwenigsten. 
Habe ja selbst ewig lange nichts geschrieben und selbst das wird 
immer schlechter.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Habe ja selbst ewig lange nichts geschrieben und selbst das wird
> immer schlechter.


ich auch >.<


Bin wirklich zu sehr mit dem nichtstun beschaeftigt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Januar 2010)

Genau das Nichtstun nervt. habe 2 neue Kapitel geschrieben. Das erste ist Mist,
das zweite besser aber auch kürzer. Ab jetzt darfst du rätseln was Shadoweye 
so derbe aufregt, dass er sogar...


----------



## Al Fifino (1. Januar 2010)

Mal ein Tipp am Rande: Wenn Ihr schon so unzufrieden mit Euren Geschichten seid, wie wäre es dann, wenn Ihr einfach mal nach einer Inspirationsquelle sucht, anstatt hier Posthunting zu betreiben? Mir hat schon mal sehr geholfen, einen guten Film anzuschauen oder ein Buch zu lesen. Musik hören hilft, einfach mal in Ruhe über die Geschichte nachdenken hilft, mal was mit Freunden unternehmen hilft. Es gibt so viele gute Dinge, die helfen - und dumm rumsitzen gehört nicht dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Al schrieb:


> Mal ein Tipp am Rande: Wenn Ihr schon so unzufrieden mit Euren Geschichten seid, wie wäre es dann, wenn Ihr einfach mal nach einer Inspirationsquelle sucht, anstatt hier Posthunting zu betreiben? Mir hat schon mal sehr geholfen, einen guten Film anzuschauen oder ein Buch zu lesen. Musik hören hilft, einfach mal in Ruhe über die Geschichte nachdenken hilft, mal was mit Freunden unternehmen hilft. Es gibt so viele gute Dinge, die helfen - und dumm rumsitzen gehört nicht dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich les ja auch sehr viel, aber kaum setz ich mich, um etwas aufzuschreiben kommen 100000 andere Gedanken und Sachen, die ich ploetzlich machen will/muss >.<


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Januar 2010)

Jau was fehlt kann ich nicht nennen, es ist nicht zu greifen. Manchmal schreibe ich echt geniales,
kann nichts finden was ich verbessern könnte. Und manchmal ist das was ich schreibe absolout
minderwertig. Könnte ich mir nur einen Helm aufsetzten der meine Gedanken auf Papier bannt...

Bücher habe ich unzählige. Und Musik? Da gibt es schon nichts besseres als Metal... 
und natürlich http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4Y7GMPJO64 ! (bitte wenn dann ganz anhören...)

Ach ja dragon1 wie geht es nun weiter? Deine Geschichte wird intressant. Vor allem weil ich
mir nichts drauf reimen kann, das schafft nichtmal Lukanjenko!! (Das ist ein Lob!)

-Rikkard.

PS: Posthunting? ich will 666 Posts, dann gibt es Kekse!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Jau was fehlt kann ich nicht nennen, es ist nicht zu greifen. Manchmal schreibe ich echt geniales,
> kann nichts finden was ich verbessern könnte. Und manchmal ist das was ich schreibe absolout
> minderwertig. Könnte ich mir nur einen Helm aufsetzten der meine Gedanken auf Papier bannt...
> 
> ...


Hab mein bestes gegeben und ein wenig weitergschrieben (In 2 Posts!)
Kurzes Feedback: In etwa klar, was passiert ist? Ich bin mir nie sicher ob mans ohnemeine Gedanken zu lesen  verstehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Januar 2010)

Hey das gefällt mir! Da wurde mit einem mal klar was kam. So sieht es also aus
wenn man einen Dämonen beschwört?^^ Kam echt unerwartet, also von mir
ein dickes Plus!

&#8364;dit: noch 10 Posts!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Januar 2010)

So ich heize dir dann mal ein, das mit dem Billiardstecken bekommst du zurück!
Wikipedia hat mir verraten: Wasser-, Feuer-, Luft- und Erdgeister wie in deiner 
Geschichte existieren schon in der griechischen Mythologie! Dort haben sie alle ihre
Namen:

Erdgeister: Gnome
Wassergeister: Undinen
Luftgeister: Slyphen
Feuergeister: Salamander

Da ich dem Sternzeichen Widder angehöre zähle ich zu den heiß/trockenen Salamandern!
Mein Symbol ist das männliche (Pyramide), meine Himmelsrichtung Süden und ich bin
jähzornig, jedoch auch entschlossen.

So und nun frägst du dich wozu ich das schreibe?
Na um zu zeigen woher "Fantasy" herkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Und damit du weiterschreibst!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

du und entschlossem? *Prustet los* nur eine bestaetigung, dass an dem mist nichts wahres ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps: Ich bin auch widder xD

PPS: Natuerlich ist es keine neuartige idee, 4 Voelker der Elemente in der geschichte zu haben.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Januar 2010)

natürlich nicht. Das sahen auch die Griechen so, und wenn man sich die Lehren der Elemente, sieht man dass sie sehr
viel mehr Ideen als nur Feuer Erde Wasser Luft hatten. Wikipedia ist zu mehr zu gebrauchen als nur für Hausaufgaben.
btw, daran ist mehr wahres als das Gerede über die vierte Dimension.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> natürlich nicht. Das sahen auch die Griechen so, und wenn man sich die Lehren der Elemente, sieht man dass sie sehr
> viel mehr Ideen als nur Feuer Erde Wasser Luft hatten. Wikipedia ist zu mehr zu gebrauchen als nur für Hausaufgaben.
> btw, daran ist mehr wahres als das Gerede über die vierte Dimension.



mom mom mom.
Ich bin gar nicht mitgekommen. Welcher teil ist worauf gerichtet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. März 2010)

Und wieder etwas zu lesen - hab mich hingesetzt und gezwungen weiterzuschreiben.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. März 2010)

Toll! Hatte schon gedacht du hättest aufgehört zu schreiben.

Momentan scheint es aber eher als wolltest du zwei Geschichten zugleich schreiben und
diese im späteren Verlauf zusammen bringen. Sowas ist schwierig, glaub es mir.
Das hatte ich auch vor, und es hätte auch gut geklappt, hätte ich weitergeschrieben. 

Was soll ich sagen? Ich will mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Toll! Hatte schon gedacht du hättest aufgehört zu schreiben.
> 
> Momentan scheint es aber eher als wolltest du zwei Geschichten zugleich schreiben und
> diese im späteren Verlauf zusammen bringen. Sowas ist schwierig, glaub es mir.
> ...



Die beiden geschichten spielen auch noch in 2 verschiedenen Zeiten. Uebrigens haben sie sich schon 2 mal getroffen.


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2010)

Neuer Teil da...sry, es war sehr schwer die komplizierten Gedanken aufs Papier zu bringen, vor allem in meinem Geistigen zustand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Sehr schön, du hast mehr Erfolg als mit meinen Geschichten ^_^ Hast das Zeug dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Erikk sitzt auf dem verdorrten Gras und lauscht desinteressiert dem Geplapper
seiner "Lehrerin". Diese Irre erinnerte ihn auf schreckliche Art und Weise an seine
Schwester. Mit einer einfachen handbewegung beschwört er etwas Feuer herauf,
lässt es einmal um sich tanzen, und schleudert es in einen Schwarm 
vorbeifliegender Fledermäuse. 

*Filmriss*

Dschinn: Das darfst du nicht! Du zerreist das Gefüge der Welten! Du ungebildeter Narr!
Erikk: Was?
Dschinn: *schnaubt* Elender Unlebendiger! Auch du wirst an deiner Magie zugrunde gehen!
Erikk: Ach, ich gehe an meiner Magie zugrunde, ja? Erst bist du dran.
*Eine Säule aus Rauch und Flammen verschlingen den vorlauten Dschinn*
Erikk: Wie kann man nur so dämlich sein und einen Kriegsmagier Dalarans beleidigen?

bbt: Schön, dass es weitergeht. Gefällt mir auch, nur klingen die Dialoge diesmal nicht so 
ausgereift. Beispielsweise würde ich mich, wenn ich mit einem Arroganten Wesen wie einem
Dschinn oder dem "Dunklen Kleriker" zu tun habe, direkt vorstellen. Und nicht, wenn ich 
vorhabe, den Gegenüber zu beschwichtigen. Zum anderen ist das Gespräch zwischen Dschinn
und Ridalos ziemlich wichtig in der Geschichte. Es darf doch etwas ausführlicher sein^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

heh. Witzig geschrieben^^
Ok.
Ich werds irgendwann mal ueberarbeiten...wenn ich nicht gerade zwischen der uuuunglaublichen Vorfreude auf Samstag, Montag Dienstag Mittwoch  und  der Schlechten Laune wegen der Schule hin und herschwanke^^
Aber die idee ansich ist gut angekommen? Ich hoffe dieser Teil hat die ganzen Fragen, die ich davor aufgestellt habe, geloest.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Hat es, vor allem die Vorfreude hat es geschürt^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

Alter Schwede...mit dem Avatar und der Signatur kann ichdich irgendwie nicht mehr ernstnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. März 2010)

Ja *schnief* ich will meinen alten Avatar wieder haben!

*heul*


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2010)

So, ich stelle das schreiben einfach mal ein.
Bis auf Richard liest es sowieso fast keiner, und die kritik von den anderen war ausschliesslich negativ.
Schade darum, aber ok.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. April 2010)

Wenn ich weiterschreibe, machst du dann auch weiter?
Will wissen worauf deine Geschichte hinausläuft :=)


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiterschreibe, machst du dann auch weiter?
> Will wissen worauf deine Geschichte hinausläuft :=)



*Aufs datum schau*
mir is kein besserer reingefallen xD


Ich schreib schon weiter... irgendwann xD jetzt keine motivation...

Bald ist Skulduggery Pleasant 4 da, das wird toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. April 2010)

Ach, nen Aprilscherz? Lol^^
*aufs Datum schau*
"Yeah, noch zweimal Schlafen dann ist BD!"
oder anders:
"Yeah, noch zwei mal Duschen dann ist Summerbreeze!"

So ich errette dann mal Khorinis vor den Schrecken Beliars!


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ach, nen Aprilscherz? Lol^^
> *aufs Datum schau*
> "Yeah, noch zweimal Schlafen dann ist BD!"
> oder anders:
> ...


BD = Birthday oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

2 Tage...hey da hat meine Freundin Geburtstag, danke fuer die Erinnerung xD


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. April 2010)

Genau. Morgen gibbet wieder Kohle von der Verwandschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl es mit den Jahren weniger wird...


----------



## RaiZakU (5. April 2010)

Naja die Idee ist Supi und so nur das mir so ca. ab der mitte die lust am lesen vergangen ist...mhm weis nicht genau warum vieleicht etwas mehr spannung wäre nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

Wieder n Stück weiter. 
Ich hoffe Ridalos kommt ''so ein Arsch >.<'' genug vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (15. April 2010)

Ich schreibe selber, und kann dir nur einen Tipp geben: Schmücke mehr aus! Beschreibe die Charaktere (erst im Laufe der Geschichte) so ausführlich wie möglich. Ich lese seit ich es kann Fantasy und habe so gut wie alles von Hohlbein, Simon Green, Tolkien, usw. aufgesaugt. Als Leser erwartest du Feeling, du musst Respekt, Ehrfurcht, Sympathie oder auch Angst vor den Charakteren haben. Im Prinzip ist dein Ansatz aber nicht schlecht, wobei du auch nicht wie ein Naturtalent wirkst. Du wirst einfach viel üben müssen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. April 2010)

Mhh, erinnert mich ein wenig an meine Geschichte. Muss jeder Untote hassend sein?
Deine Charaktere ändern ihre Meinungen sehr schnell so dass es schwer wird einen
Charakter in der Figur zu erkennen.


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Mhh, erinnert mich ein wenig an meine Geschichte. Muss jeder Untote hassend sein?
> Deine Charaktere ändern ihre Meinungen sehr schnell so dass es schwer wird einen
> Charakter in der Figur zu erkennen.



Keine sorge, zu diesem zeitpunkt haben alle ihre finale form erreicht.


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

Gehts nicht weiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juni 2010)

Nö.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juni 2010)

wahrscheinlich nicht^^ Genau wie du es mal beschrieben hast, Shadow,  will ich immer total viel machen, aber wenn ich damit anfange verlaesst mich die motivation^^


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

geht mir oft so, mein Rat: hab in der Schule, falls dich das ding trifft, immer nen Block dabei und schreibs auf. dannn kannstes ja zuause abtippen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juni 2010)

Ich habe nie die Lust verloren, wäre fast schon schön wenn es so wäre. Dann würde es mich nicht so quälen...
Mich nervt der unglaublich langsame Fortschritt. Man schreibt 2 Stunden lang und ist echt glücklich, so viel
geshafft zu haben. Aber wenn man am nächsten Tag das Geschriebene nochmals überarbeitet, bleiben 2 Seiten,
mit denen ich dann doch nicht so zufrieden bin... und innerhalb der Geschichte habe ich mich kaum vorwärtsbewegt.

DAS nervt und hält mich vom Schreiben ab. Ich sitze 2 Wochen lang nur herum und habe nichts zu tun, aber
geschrieben habe ich so ziemlich nichts (Ausser einem "Lied", welches in meiner Geschichte vorkommen sollte).

Oh heiliges Licht! Erzürne mich nicht! 
Gib mir die Kraft, die Feder zu führ´n!
Oh heiliges Licht! Aufdass Stress zerbricht!
Lass mich die Geschichte genügend kühr´n!

Bähh, man merkt mir meine Langeweile an, oder? Dann stoppe ich an dieser Stelle mal lieber.


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2010)

Sooo wieder weitergeschrieben, macht irgendwie Spass.
Hab versucht ein wenig aufheiterung einzubauen, ohne dem Rest zu schaden, aber bin mir nicht sicher obs gut ankommt - wenn nicht lass ich es.


----------



## dragon1 (19. September 2013)

Meh, WoW lädt ja ewig, stell ich mal eben die letzten 4 Seiten die ich irgendwann mal in einem Schub Motivation geschrieben hab rein


----------



## Menting (7. Februar 2019)

, seltsame aber auch freundliche Stimme zusammenzucken liess.


----------

